# April 2020... Please tell us how your day is Going... April Showers bring May Flowers...



## mike4lorie (Mar 31, 2020)

Aprils Thread...


----------



## Nate007 (Mar 31, 2020)

Definitely some light showers and gloominess today.  Just sitting here watching movies and hoping for May flowers and better days.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

Just happy that we are about to see the end of March... better days ahead ... hope so anyway.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 31, 2020)

Found recipe  for  rice pudding in  insta pot,,made it,am happy with it.

Managed to slip into grocery store this afternoon,  pick up few things I thought we needed.
Bought home gallon of 1% milk,, as  hubby hadn't been able to find  skim.

Oop, he bought  2 gallons when he  found it earlier this week.
Guess I thought he drank it all up?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 31, 2020)

Good Morning everyone, was just going to head to bed and thought I'd drop in and leave a note... Haven't been doing a lot around here, been rainy and kind of cruddy... So not a lot happening, but I do notice the green is getting greener which is great... So just maybe winter is gone now... Not that we can really prove it was a bad winter here...

Well, hope everyone is doing ok in Self Isolate... Please take care of yourself... and be careful... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been 'April Fooled' twice and it's only 8.30am........doooooooooooh.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

started a new April thread here.... already...
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/skipping-into-april.47696/


----------



## toffee (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello April, keep the rain...my road is half gone now.....Happy April to all.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Good Morning, 
Well, it's nice and sunny this morning, looks like a real spring day today... the first for a bit... Going to get the tractor going today, going to get the pool set up, so I don't lose any of the rain we get this month... Run around the property on the tractor, and pick up some of what Lorie's raked... That should be the day...

I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Please keep safe, Self Isolate... and God Bless...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2020)

Need rain. Hottest March on record here in Florida. As far as what we are doing....we are just hunkered down, staying home and having most everything delivered. A ride around the community in my golf cart, but not much else to do...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 1, 2020)

This morning at 7:15,one of my neighbors,Liz took me grocery shopping.We went to the store she regularly goes to.I've been in it twice,their prices are bit more expensive.I bought a couple of items
I just came back from my early walk to get NYT,the sun is out, birds are chirping,great way to start the month. I'll take advantage of the sunshine by taking my walks,getting exercise in the process


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks like the temps will be 40s - 50s  rest  of week.
And  hopefully no rain.

NW Pa  had a mild  wet winter &  so far more rain than the ground can hold.

Few of my daffodils are  blooming.
The deer have chomped off the new lily leaves,, darn!

Hope every is well & remains  so all of April.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

I went grocery shopping, also, and had to cash my pension check and pay a heating fuel delivery bill. I did get most of the items I set out to get, but still can't get store brand baking mix or yellow corn meal. I've seen plenty of white corn meal in stores. I wonder why there's no yellow?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Found recipe  for  rice pudding in  insta pot,,made it,am happy with it.
> 
> Managed to slip into grocery store this afternoon,  pick up few things I thought we needed.
> Bought home gallon of 1% milk,, as  hubby hadn't been able to find  skim.
> ...


You can freeze the extra. Just make sure you leave room in the container for expansion.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun is out today. I am so tempted to go shopping, but I'm picking up my order Fri. and just placed a small one to pick up on the 9th. Who knows what items will be missing.

There's no place else to go anyway.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been having a fearful day.  Got another food delivery and I imagined the delivery guy had the virus on his hands from handling things.  Kept washing and disinfecting everything over and over.  It actually wore me out.  There are just so many things to wipe down...think I need  a beer about now.  I've got to try and stay calm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning!

Today I made my weekly outing with trips to the auto repair shop, Aldi's and Wegman's.

Going out once a week is becoming a very efficient event for someone that has nothing but time on their hands.

This morning I made half a dozen virus wipes using full-strength denatured alcohol, a few drops of Dawn and half sheets of paper towels in a plastic sandwich bag.  It turned out that I did not need them because at every stop employees were wiping things down or offering a self-serve supply of wipes by the entrance.

I took the garbage and recyclables down to the parking garage checked the mail and hoisted my summer tires into my vehicle at 7:30 am. 

I was impressed that the auto shop was taking social distancing seriously.  They had a barrier in front of the service desk to keep people at a six-foot distance.  They also had a gallon pump bottle of hand sanitizer within reach and they had removed all but two chairs from the waiting area.  I was the only person in the waiting area but I noticed that two masked people had opted to sit outside in the morning sun. The studded snow tires are off and I don't have to worry about the possibility of a $175.00 fine and surcharge for running them out of season.

The next stop was Aldi.   The store was well stocked and busy but the majority of the people were maintaining a safe distance and many were wearing protective masks and gloves.

The final stop was Wegman's again the store was well stocked busy and many more people wearing masks and scarves. 

The masks seem to be becoming as much a fashion accessory as a protective shield. I noticed scarves and masks for sports teams, the Jolly Roger, giant red lips, black mustaches, old west style bandannas, etc...

Things have been wiped and put away my hands and face have been washed.

I'm already wondering if I caught the bug, only time will tell the tale.

Enjoy your day and try to stay safe!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today I made my weekly outing with trips to the auto repair shop, Aldi's and Wegman's.
> 
> ...


I wonder if we all wonder if we caught it when we go in public or are around people in some form.  Sounds like you are prepared and proactive..very good!  That is such a good idea to have the papertowels with alcohol and dawn in a bag.  If I happen to go somewhere I'm going to do that, too.  I have lots of Dawn and the antibacterial one, too, even though it's not bacteria we fear but then the alcohol would kill it so that's good.  

I take everything out of the containers they came in (if I can) and put them in gallon plastic bags--especially the veggies.

It's good to hear a store is well stocked.  I think Target is too--I use them with Shipt delivery.

Times have become really crazy but if we take each day at a time, we'll get by.


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

How can one go into a crowded store and practice social distancing? I've heard some stores are limiting how may customers can enter at one time.


----------



## Lee (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning all, how are we all keeping busy? Can't be just loafing around, this will pass and if we loaf we will all be meeting our friends and neighbors 10 lbs heavier eh?

I am planning a perennial garden bed, a lot of grunt work but will be worth it in the end. So will first have to get the "call before you dig guy" to come out and show me where I can dig and hope that where I have planned meshes with his plan.

Picked up taxes yesterday and they have an omission and said they will call me back. Darn, that means that probably they will have to do a correction to the tax people which will flag for an audit. They did this before!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> How can one go into a crowded store and practice social distancing? I've heard some stores are limiting how may customers can enter at one time.


It's not difficult to maintain a six-foot distance or to hold your breath for a moment as you pass people in the aisle.

I had to hold back a minute or two for people to make a selection before they moved on but it was not difficult or inconvenient in light of the situation.

The markets have also taped the floor near the checkout to create a visual example of the distance to be maintained.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Goodness @Aunt Bea  you have been busy!

I haven't gone into a store since the second week in March when I stocked up somewhat. I have had a delivery too.

Tomorrow I'm venturing out to pick up curbside groceries- they'll load it into the truck. Already paid for. Delivery slots were taken for 2 weeks, but not pickup.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Dog food.

I recently started auto delivery with Amazon. So, my second delivery was due March 25th. Didn't show up, even tho' I got email that it did!

That night, I got another email saying March 26. Still no show. Rather than hassle in phone queue (which is a terrifying experience) with UPS for a ten dollar item, I ordered it from Chewy with  7 to 10 day wait!

So, when I ordered grocery for my pickup tomorrow, I got 4 cans to last until Chewy gets here.

Guess what was on my porch late yesterday? Yup, the missing case of Amazon dog food from UPS. Chewy comes tomorrow. I'll have 2 cases plus 4 cans on Friday night not to mention the 2 cans I have left.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Dog food.
> 
> I recently started auto delivery with Amazon. So, my second delivery was due March 25th. Didn't show up, even tho' I got email that it did!
> 
> ...


I wonder if this is how hoarders get their start!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

OMG, Nooooo!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2020)

I had 12 tons of creek rock delivered this morning.  It's been 17 years since I put the original rock down, and there are some bare spots, so my tractor and I will keep busy rebuilding that.  Between working on the driveway, and cutting grass, and cutting down some dead trees for next winters firewood(before the tics and chiggers take over the forest), I expect to have plenty to do to keep from getting bored.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

We took our walk tonight late when hardly anyone is out.  I saw a man and a young boy and dog walking together.  We stayed far from each other and said nothing.  It's strange because I used to say hello to people and pet or talk to their dogs, too.  I had my winter scarf wrapped around my face covering my nose and mouth.  I haven't gotten the one mask I ordered yet and may not as I see it.  Seems awfully late. 

As we walked tonight we saw 2 brown bunnies prancing around on lawns.  These ones let us come very close and just sat out in the grass.  Then on our way back home we were standing in front of the manager's building and I heard something not far from us and a huge deer came out of the bushes.  She was about 25 feet from us and we looked at each other.  I pulled doggy close to me and was going to pick her up because she gets frightened of larger animals.  Then the deer proceeded to cross the street and gallop down the other way.  She was really fast and I wonder if she was going back to the parks.  She was headed that way anyhow. 

So that was our walk.  At least it was nice to get some fresh air.

Earlier I decided to get some light weight scarves on Amazon.  Going to wrap them around my face when I go out when it's nicer out:

Scarves


----------



## MickaC (Apr 3, 2020)

This is how my April 1st and 2nd went.....Do you think by chance, i became a little bit grouchy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)

It happens down here in CT once in a great while too. Hope your spring comes rushing in, Micka!

Lovely area you're in.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 3, 2020)

There was a nice surprise on April 1st, a large flock of Robins landed in early that day, as well as a lot of Juncos, i guess their travel was considered essential, to be able to get through the border. They probably thought they should have stayed where they came from....but they certainly brightened my day.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It happens down here in CT once in a great while too. Hope your spring comes rushing in, Micka!
> 
> Lovely area you're in.


Thanks, RadishRose....This type of weather is native to our wonderful Canada. With that big dump of snow, 10 inches, April would be our 7 month of winter.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 3, 2020)

Today was Field Day, just like we used to do when I was in the Navy. 

Every other Friday was an all hands cleanup day (up until I made Chief Petty Officer). These days it is just the wife and I, and I don't even think about trying to pull rank on her. Being a retired Commander doesn't get me out of anything these days. 

I get the front porch, back patio, dusting all room with a feather duster ahead of the vacuuming (makes me feel a bit dainty), kitchen preliminary cleanup and preliminary bathroom cleanup (my wife doesn't hold my toilet scrubbing skills in high regard),
office and kitty area cleanup, bed making, garbage removal, rug shaking, rug washing, and a whole bunch of other assignments that come down from on-high. Field Day takes us most of the day, after coffee that is.

When I was in the Navy, we followed Field Day with Rope Yarn. Rope Yarn was another name for Liberty or all ashore. But these days, COVID 19 has us restricted to the base. Shucks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2020)

Not sure how but I managed to hurt my wrist  I think it's a slight sprain.  So, I put an ace wrap on it and some ice.  Maybe I should try not to use it as much, finding that easier said than done, though.  Hopefully it will be okay in a few days.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 4, 2020)

We didn't really have a winter and now we're  not having a Spring.  The forecast for the south of England is for warm sunshine and the police are concerned about crowds of people going to beauty spots.

Here in N. Scotland, it's cool and slightly overcast. Still, plenty of work to do in the garden.
Maybe go for a nice walk later.


----------



## Lee (Apr 4, 2020)

Crazy few days for me with this and that and trying to accomplish something.

Actually I did, got H&R Block to admit their mistake and $364 is not a fortune but it's my wee fortune and not going to extra tax....so there H&R, you have lost a customer for next tax season.

And kitty seems on the mend, OMG with the money spent putting the veterinarians kids through college Ranger best be on his best behavior. He is sitting watching me with that wicked grin he has from a missing front tooth. Evil looking smile but I love him.

Ruthanne, take care of that wrist, sometimes you don't know how you hurt it, you just know it hurts.

Micka....nice to see you here, I know some people that just moved to Manitoba, not his choice, it was hers.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wonder if this is how hoarders get their start!


So glad you have a surplus.  While I refused to hoard for myself, I have to admit that I bought the whole bag of bulk bird seed at the pet store.  I feared the supply chain might break down, and there really isn't a good substitute for birdseed.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 4, 2020)

MickaC said:


> There was a nice surprise on April 1st, a large flock of Robins landed in early that day, as well as a lot of Juncos, i guess their travel was considered essential, to be able to get through the border. They probably thought they should have stayed where they came from....but they certainly brightened my day.


Ah - thanks - I also saw robins and juncos - but couldn't remember what the 'juncos' were!  You jogged my sometimes iffy memory!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Not sure how but I managed to hurt my wrist  I think it's a slight sprain.  So, I put an ace wrap on it and some ice.  Maybe I should try not to use it as much, finding that easier said than done, though.  Hopefully it will be okay in a few days.


I feel your pain (but, it's in my elbow.) But yesterday, many of my joints really hurt... Hope we both feel better once the temperatures stabilize.  I blame the up and down temperature swings.  (Of course, it might just be my advanced age!)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2020)

Empty said:


> I feel your pain (but, it's in my elbow.) But yesterday, many of my joints really hurt... Hope we both feel better once the temperatures stabilize.  I blame the up and down temperature swings.  (Of course, it might just be my advanced age!)


Yes I believe the weather affects the joints too and I feel that elbow pain too.  I might put some Icy Hot on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Another rainy day inside!!   ☹


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 4, 2020)

2c this morning, no sun yet.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun is shining and I love the shadows cast on my curtains as it bathes the butterfly bushes ... so lovely and appreciated when stuck at home.  I'm eager to see the shadows of visiting butterflies!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I believe the weather affects the joints too and I feel that elbow pain too.  I might put some Icy Hot on it.


I'm running short of IcyHot, but broke down and took aspirin yesterday.  The forecasters have amended the weather outlook - no longer looks like it will be in the 60's as earlier predicted... so sad  /-;   But, at least there is sun!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 4, 2020)

Your comments on how temperatures affect bones and joints.....Truer than True.....Sometimes there isn't much relief. Extreme cold and rain, humidity, plays big numbers as to how your body feels.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)

Lee said:


> Actually I did, got H&R Block to admit their mistake and $364 is not a fortune but it's my wee fortune and not going to extra tax....so there H&R, you hav Maybe lost a customer for next tax season.


Good for you finding that error, Lee! You could probably do better on your own.
Happy your Kitty is well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2020)

Empty said:


> I'm running short of IcyHot, but broke down and took aspirin yesterday.  The forecasters have amended the weather outlook - no longer looks like it will be in the 60's as earlier predicted... so sad  /-;   But, at least there is sun!


sometimes some medicine for pain is necessary.  I took ibuprofen today.  It helped.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 4, 2020)

Went for a walk this afternoon round by our friend's small holding.  Didn't go in, but managed to get this shot of two ewes (or yows are they're called here) and their lambs.

Excuse the quality, it was taken at fairly long range.


And another pic of the newly ploughed fields, just north of our house.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Dog food.
> 
> I recently started auto delivery with Amazon. So, my second delivery was due March 25th. Didn't show up, even tho' I got email that it did!
> 
> ...


That reminds me of my recent experience. The delivery firm has a tracking system, and they tell you exactly where the driver is. When he had just two more drops before mine, I went downstairs and waited by the door. After an hour, no luck, so went back and checked on-line. It said he had tried to deliver but it was refused!! 

A couple of phone calls and two hours, and it turned up. Seems it had been taken to the wrong address. Whoever the other person was, I'm grateful for their honesty.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...
Well up again, awoke with pain... Just took some good lol drugs, and if they kick in soon, I will attempt sleep again...

So what have I been up to... Moved the stairs on the front deck finally, something I've wanted to do for a couple of years now, soo that done... Just gotta make a railing for it... Then a couple of years when I had lots of energy when I cut down some cedar trees, I made some 4X4's and 6X6's pretty rough, anyways put them around our hosta garden to keep the weeds out, and where I took part of the deck out last year, going to put a vegetable garden there this year. If I can ever figure out to take the pictures of my phone, then I'll post all the work I've been doing...

Anyways All, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I woke up Thurs morning with a sore back,I pulled something God knows how.I felt pain going down my left leg{the one with ostoarthritis}.I talked with Diane,nurse practioner at my dr's office explaining my symptoms.She suggested  stretching exercises for sciatica,take Aleve twice/day, use a pillow between knees  when sleeping,no walks for 2 days
I've followed her advice,not being able to go outside on my walks was an experience.I admit I was bored but I found things to occupy my time
This morning I woke up feeling better,did the exercises before I went on my walk around 7 to get the paper.I walked slow but I was a 'happy camper' breathing in the fresh air.My left leg feels stronger


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2020)

Yesterday, put in order with Instacart for a grocery order. They must be swamped, as it can’t be delivered until Tuesday. Nothing much to look forward to today again. More bad news on the news and no let up in sight. Everyone will be going stir crazy if we can’t get out soon. We are not even supposed to be on the road unless it’s a necessary trip.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 5, 2020)

Today I am making chicken soup, as well as pork chops for a few days of easy suppers. Processing the ground beef and chicken I bought on Friday into vacuum packed packages for the freezer. I was supposed to do it yesterday, but have no excuse why I didn't.

Looks like a gray sky right now, but might brighten up some. I made a large list of things I need to do. So might get some of it done if I stay off the computer most of the day. I have been cutting back on my computer time because I get into a rut of wasting time. 

I hope everyone is safe & healthy. Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Lee (Apr 5, 2020)

awwww such a cute little bunny wabbit was my first thought till I saw him or her munching on my newly sprouted lettuce yesterday.....not so cute anymore.

Sooooo a fence is now the plan today, a makeshift something to keep him out. Now the building centres temporarily closed at 6 last night with same day notice and I had scurried around our local Home Depot three times already and of course did not spot bunny till just after 5 and there was no way I was going back there again. Likely would not have gotten in, lines were long. So maybe some plastic netting for now, it won't look pretty but I want my veggies.....maybe a roast rabbit too


----------



## Wren (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve been at home for a week but had to venture out to the chemist today, straight there and back, I passed a few people, all social distancing, and found a  surprise delivery of this beautiful Easter Egg when I arrived home to brighten my day at this terrible time


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

After our big dump of snow on wednesday and thursday, had a fairly nice day yesterday but a cool wind, today is a beautiful, sunny day, +7, lots of bird melodies today, nothing gets any better when you're listening to Robins first thing in the morning, sadly, no worms yet for their menu. There are a couple of ornamental fruit trees on a neighbours yard, they're in a frenzy, gobbling them up. Ornamental fruit is not a favorite with birds, but if that's all there is, they make do, the ground is covered with Robins there. Standing room only.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Went for a walk this afternoon round by our friend's small holding.  Didn't go in, but managed to get this shot of two ewes (or yows are they're called here) and their lambs.
> 
> Excuse the quality, it was taken at fairly long range.
> View attachment 97970
> ...


Yowzer!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Yesterday, put in order with Instacart for a grocery order. They must be swamped, as it can’t be delivered until Tuesday. Nothing much to look forward to today again. More bad news on the news and no let up in sight. Everyone will be going stir crazy if we can’t get out soon. We are not even supposed to be on the road unless it’s a necessary trip.


Pappy some InstaCart drivers and also Amazon workers are talking about striking for better protection and hazard pay!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

I did something different today. 

After my shower, instead of putting on clean pajamas, I put on jeans and a blouse. Even a little make up.

I don't know why, I can't go out. Just got sick of myself, I guess.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I did something different today.
> 
> After my shower, instead of putting on clean pajamas, I put on jeans and a blouse. Even a little make up.
> 
> I don't know why, I can't go out. Just got sick of myself, I guess.



It's getting too easy to stay in my nightshirt half the day (or, to be honest, ALL the day on occasion).  I've started forcing myself to put on some semblance of day-wear within an hour of getting up.   I'm turning into a slug.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> some semblance of day-wear within an hour of getting up.


Within an hour, huh? Something to shoot for. I'd feel better about 2 hours.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Within an hour, huh? Something to shoot for. I'd feel better about 2 hours.



If I waited that long, I'd probably go back to bed again......which I do frequently.  "Just a little nap"...…."Maybe I'll lie down for a few minutes"...….."Time for a nap!"...….


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)

Had a pretty good day.  Wore my homemade face mask out to walk the dog.  No one else walking out there was wearing them.  I felt odd.  But I still feel a need to wear one and think others ought to consider it.  My dog wanted to mingle with her dog friends but I wouldn't let her, just wanted to get back inside quickly so I told her "no."  I really used to love to see her mingling with her friends.  I wonder what she thinks now. How can a dog understand all this going on.  I wish she could but then wouldn't wish this all on her either.

My wrist still hurts and I continue to wrap it and ice it.  It's my right one and I'm right handed so it's hard to use it less.  I guess it's going to get better but may take awhile.  If it were different times I would have gone to the ER.  Oh well, it will get better I'm sure.

Just trying to stay sane.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2020)

Ruthanne, do you have any Epsom salts?  Try soaking your wrist or making a wet compress with the salt solution.  It can draw some of the pain out.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> Ruthanne, do you have any Epsom salts?  Try soaking your wrist or making a wet compress with the salt solution.  It can draw some of the pain out.


That's a really good suggestion, have tried that, also a bath with Epsom salts do wonders.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> It's getting too easy to stay in my nightshirt half the day (or, to be honest, ALL the day on occasion).  I've started forcing myself to put on some semblance of day-wear within an hour of getting up.   I'm turning into a slug.


My wife was in her jamies all day too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Yesterday  I went walking in the woods and the lakes near my house.. it was a glorious hot day, the hottest we've had in an already hot week. 

We're sticking to the rules and just going to be taking exercise close to where we live and not venturing further afield as some people are who are driving to beauty spots many miles away... and are being warned by the govt and the police to refrain from doing so...that said there was hardly anyone in the woods, or the lakes behind which is a fairly large area.., and those who were there, were  only either joggers, or walkers, or cyclists.. but in fact overall verrry few people, I don't think anybody even got within 50 feet of anyone else , everyone was practising social distancing and fortunately there was a lot of space to do it .., but it was just lovely to get out for the walk after being so poorly.  

I remember thinking how sad it was tho' when some little dogs came into the woods, that I would normally fuss and pet  them if they approached me, and now I can't.. 

This morning we had the first rain in a while, and now at approaching noon the sun is back out and it's supposed to get warm again this afternoon and warmer for the rest of the week... but we'll be staying home and isolating again in the house and garden...

My potted  spring bulbs and my Red Robin Forsythia Shrubs..on one side of my garden... taken yesterday morning


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 6, 2020)

It's a bit early here for the rest of my family and I am the only one up (been up since 5:30. I was shocked to read that a tiger (Bronx Zoo) has been infected with the virus. Doing fine so far - it had a cough. Never thought it could affect animals. We had a visit from my daughter, son in law and 2 kids yesterday afternoon. They stayed at the end of the driveway and we spoke together for a little while. I noticed that others are doing this in my neighbourhood; they would sit at the end of their property with a beer and talk to each other. Good that everyone is maintaining the distance. I am fortunate that I can order my groceries online and have any prescriptions I need delivered. I still go for a walk every morning with my hubby and we keep our distance.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> Ruthanne, do you have any Epsom salts?  Try soaking your wrist or making a wet compress with the salt solution.  It can draw some of the pain out.


Thanks so much @jujube.  It's comforting to know someone cares!  I guess I can make  a solution.  I have some Dr. Teil's I believe.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yesterday when I was taking a short walk,noticed young people weren't wearing a mask of some sort .I made mine from a bed sheet I no longer use.
After doing my stretching exercises for my knee,took my early walk around 6:50 to get NYT.I didn't see too many people out just a couple owners walking their dogs.The air was refreshing though it was a tad nippy 34. This morning,I'll be doing my weekly call to 20 Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.7 people on the list I know personally because we belong to the same church.Its nice way  to stay in contact  until we see each other again in person


----------



## katlupe (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun is shining here this morning and I have my window open. I was all set to start a small container of lettuce and herbs but seem to have misplaced my zip loc bag of seeds. I just looked downstairs in my storage area and was not there either. So for now, I will skip that and after my shower I am going to organize my dresser drawers. One dress is my clothing and the other is things like towels, sheets, kitchen towels, tablecloths and place mats. I have been folding my shirts using the Kondo method and want to try her pants and shorts method now. Maybe I will take a break before doing that and get some time in the sunshine. Need to do that for at least an hour daily when it is out. 

I hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

As soon as I wake up,  I've got a whining dog in my face wanting to go outside.. so no luxury of staying in pjs.     We go walking in the early morning air,   and it totally wakes me up,  especially   when it's breezy and cool. 
I really enjoy our  early morning walks,  and we hardly ever see anyone out in the area.   So that is a plus these  days.

Next to that time of day,  my other favorite is sitting on the outdoor patio as the day goes on.  My patio faces SE so I get lots of sun coming in.

No stress  issues have bothered me during this time,  because mostly nothing has changed in my life.
Seems like everyone is being forced to live  my way of life.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a pretty good day.  Wore my homemade face mask out to walk the dog.  No one else walking out there was wearing them.  I felt odd.  But I still feel a need to wear one and think others ought to consider it. * My dog wanted to mingle with her dog friends but I wouldn't let her, just wanted to get back inside quickly so I told her "no."  I really used to love to see her mingling with her friends.  I wonder what she thinks now. How can a dog understand all this going on.  *I wish she could but then wouldn't wish this all on her either.



Mine has the same issues when he sees "friends" outside,     and I make him go another direction.   He must think  I'm a Meany and/or  jealous of his friends...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Mine has the same issues when he sees "friends" outside,     and I make him go another direction.   He must think  I'm a Meany and/or  jealous of his friends...


I was thinking the same Bonnie -that she thinks I'm being mean but it's really that we love them so much and don't want to lose them.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 7, 2020)

Good Morning...
How we all doing today, little early I know... another day of waking up with... Well you know, there's no real point to mention it...

Yesterday, hooked the hose's for the pool, noticed I was short one 2" O ring... Checked the whole workshop... So everything together except one hose. Then we started making the extension on the back deck in the dog run...

Miss seeing the Grandson... will he remember who I am, by the time this Convid - 19 is over...
 God Bless
Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and Please Keep Safe... God Bless YOU all


----------



## Lee (Apr 7, 2020)

Do I dare?....yes of course I do.

I am going to paint a beautiful white oak dresser the Glidden Paint colour of the year Chinese Porcelain Blue with white hardware. Sand, prime and paint, such fun.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Weed wacking and mowing on the schedule...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Mid-day here.... 

...Been sitting out in my gloriously warm sunny  s/w facing garden for the last 2 hours. Had brunch with hubs.. he had his vegan concoction to drink,  blended veggies with spices & chilli ... and I had smoked trout on toast, and a little blue brie cheese on salt  & black  pepper crackers... ..and a mug of hot tea ( I love hot weak tea in the mornings) 

He went indoors after a while to get on with some stuff  and I stayed out just watching the antics of the  birds at the feeders  and reading my magazine ..  it's supposed to be warm and sunny all day so I'll go and do a little bit of gardening in a  little while...

Hope you're all gonna have the best day you can...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 7, 2020)

On my early walk around 6:45am,the sun was beginning to make an appearance.All I heard was quiet except for a couple birds chirping,didn't see anybody out& about
This morning,a friend is taking me to Walgreens,need a couple of items.I'll be interested to see how many other customers are wearing some type of face mask.I was there a month ago,saw 3 people wearing them
The rest of my day reading NYT,my book take a short walk after lunch


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 7, 2020)

Getting the umbrella out and going for a walk. I'm thinking rain should be healthy. Clears the air. Great time to take landscape photos after it stops. Hope for a rainbow.


----------



## Lee (Apr 7, 2020)

Camper, nice to see you here

Holly your post just reminded me that I bought a new finch feeder yesterday. Hoping for goldfinches.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Lee said:


> Camper, nice to see you here
> 
> Holly your post just reminded me that I bought a new finch feeder yesterday. Hoping for goldfinches.


 wonderful Lee...

  we have the goldfinches in our garden too.. in fact we have one feeder where we fill it a third with mealworms, a 1/3 with Niger seeds, and a 1/3 with Millet. The Goldfinches eat the niger seeds , the Sparrows eat the millet, and the Robins eat the mealworms..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 7, 2020)

We don't get as many different small birds in our garden as we used to, but we do get Goldfinches.  Most mornings I see a Wren attempting to build a nest in the roof above the log store. Apparently the male builds several nests and the female chooses the one she likes.  
The blackbirds are masters of building nests in strange places.  One year they built  a nest on top of the log pile and raised three offspring..


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)

My son and DIL came over the other evening, backed their truck up to my sidewalk while I was at the kitchen window, so we could yell at each other for awhile.

We probably annoyed the neighbors, but it wasn't for long.

They threw a bag with 2 masks to me and I threw them a bag with hand sanitizer and a roll of paper towels.

I was so happy to see them.

I used one mask to go out for a bottle of wine at the place down the street. It tasted so nice with my salmon last night.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> That reminds me of my recent experience. The delivery firm has a tracking system, and they tell you exactly where the driver is. When he had just two more drops before mine, I went downstairs and waited by the door. After an hour, no luck, so went back and checked on-line. It said he had tried to deliver but it was refused!!
> 
> A couple of phone calls and two hours, and it turned up. Seems it had been taken to the wrong address. Whoever the other person was, I'm grateful for their honesty.


It is an international problem, apparently.  Our mail service and delivery drivers have the same issue - Seems that they hire the illiterate, the dyslexic, the numerically challenged - I'm all for having the differently-abled gainfully employed  - but really, they should still have to meet minimum requirements for the given job.  Or, it may just be that folks don't give a darn about doing their jobs well.  (That's probably it.)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Your comments on how temperatures affect bones and joints.....Truer than True.....Sometimes there isn't much relief. Extreme cold and rain, humidity, plays big numbers as to how your body feels.


I actually hope that is it - our temperatures have been bounding daily between 50-60 and then down to freezing.  Add to that the yard work - now, my shoulder is also SO painful... I'm old, but previously tough as nails with good musculature...  just discouraged that my body is failing in the season that requires the most of it.   By the way, what is the breed of the fur-baby in your photo?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Looks like the temps will be 40s - 50s  rest  of week.
> And  hopefully no rain.
> 
> NW Pa  had a mild  wet winter &  so far more rain than the ground can hold.
> ...


The deer got my daylilies, too - it happens every year... might as well move them to the back, where the deer don't have to walk so far!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Dog food.
> 
> I recently started auto delivery with Amazon. So, my second delivery was due March 25th. Didn't show up, even tho' I got email that it did!
> 
> ...


Better to have too much for our "dependents" than not enough for the future.  (-:


----------



## MickaC (Apr 7, 2020)

@Empty     Our bodies don't pay us back very well, after many years of life, quite often because we  thought we were super people, in previous years, but we weren't, and now, we're paying the price......That fur-baby is my #2 child, she's a corgi, she's just over 8, a tri-color.....#1 Fur-baby is a Bichon/ shitzu, she's 13 and a half, black with some white.....my #3 fur-baby, he's a sheltie, a sable and white, he's 3 and a half.....Aren't you sorry you asked that question. . Thanks for asking. Their pictures are in the pet thread, somewhere.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Empty     Our bodies don't pay us back very well, after many years of life, quite often because we  thought we were super people, in previous years, but we weren't, and now, we're paying the price......That fur-baby is my #2 child, she's a corgi, she's just over 8, a tri-color.....#1 Fur-baby is a Bichon/ shitzu, she's 13 and a half, black with some white.....my #3 fur-baby, he's a sheltie, a sable and white, he's 3 and a half.....Aren't you sorry you asked that question. . Thanks for asking. Their pictures are in the pet thread, somewhere.


NO - not sorry at all...  I am so lonely without my best friend... Look forward to seeing the rest of your gang!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

Empty said:


> NO - not sorry at all...  I am so lonely without my best friend... Look forward to seeing the rest of your gang!


Argh - sorry, gave up - too many pages with just the people icons ...  must be a faster way to search, but I don't know it.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 7, 2020)

I spent another hour under the kitchen sink this morning trying to solve our faucet issue. My current problem is that I cannot get the "quick disconnect" coupler on the faucet's main feed hose to actually disconnect so that I can get to the single brass nut that holds this fool thing in place on the countertop.

There is absolutely nothing quick about this particular fitting at all. It doesn't disconnect quickly or any other way.

This morning, I admitted that I have been defeated by a hose connector and called a plumber who will come out tomorrow.

This episode hurts my "home repairman's" pride in a big way and I shall hang my head in shame, at least until I can figure out how to spin this into a good story.

It isn't often that I call in the professionals, but ...…  well. I am probably passing up a good opportunity to make things worse, by disabling the kitchen sink and dishwasher entirely, and bringing on household starvation by messing up my wife's cooking.

Maybe I will just call this a strategic retreat and reach for the checkbook.


----------



## Lee (Apr 8, 2020)

Well just found out that there are some birds that consider bigger the better. And guess they wanted a bigger birdhouse than the two put up in the yard for them.

Went out in the sunroom to see not just one but two sparrows flying in there. The sunroom needs a new door and there is a chink up top of it where they got in.

No harm done to the birds but believe me my heart took a pounding as I was bending down to get the newspaper out for recyling when all the flapping started right above my head. I swear they thought my hair might make good nesting material.

Opened the door wide, seemed like they did not want to go out at first but swishing the broom around changed their bird brains quickly.

Got to fix that door.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2020)

I slept 12 hours last night--I must have needed it because now I'm feeling better than I did yesterday.  Took doggie for walk and talked to one neighbor at about a 15 foot distance.  We were talking about how we are all afraid of each other now and we don't know if we'll get over than once the social distancing requirement is lifted.  Our dogs also stood at a distance.  Usually they like to play.  Poor doggies!

Tried to order from 2 food delivery places and none had any delivery times.  I'm thinking some people are hoarding food now, ordering too often with too many items which makes it harder on others, like me.  But then I don't know even if it's possible to hoard as you don't get all you order when you do.  I really don't know but this whole thing is frustrating.

I want to go to CVS for a few items but fear some workers there might have the virus after one was confirmed with it.  They said they disinfected the store.  I think I'll stay away for a few more weeks.  I'm so tired of all this.  I know I can't be the only one.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 8, 2020)

It was cloudy, 44  when I went on my early walk around 6:50 to get NYT
As I was coming back,ran into acquiantance,Sam who was walking her golden retriever,Marla.They live the next block over,Marla recognized my voice, wagged her tail started to pull Sam towards me LOL!
In our conversation,I learned Sam works at Buffalo General Hospital{where I did} as ER physician and at local VA hospital.She told me the coronovirus patients are being treated on 16th & 15th floors at BGH which are normally the Orthopedic nursing units.
I don't have any plans today,may clean the wooden blinds by the living room window


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I slept 12 hours last night--I must have needed it because now I'm feeling better than I did yesterday.  Took doggie for walk and talked to one neighbor at about a 15 foot distance.  We were talking about how we are all afraid of each other now and we don't know if we'll get over than once the social distancing requirement is lifted.  Our dogs also stood at a distance.  Usually they like to play.  Poor doggies!
> 
> Tried to order from 2 food delivery places and none had any delivery times.  I'm thinking some people are hoarding food now, ordering too often with too many items which makes it harder on others, like me.  But then I don't know even if it's possible to hoard as you don't get all you order when you do.  I really don't know but this whole thing is frustrating.
> 
> I want to go to CVS for a few items but fear some workers there might have the virus after one was confirmed with it.  They said they disinfected the store.  I think I'll stay away for a few more weeks.  I'm so tired of all this.  I know I can't be the only one.


You are not alone - but please, please try to tough it out (not that we have many other options.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2020)

Empty said:


> You are not alone - but please, please try to tough it out (not that we have many other options.)


I have been toughing it out.  I don't know what gave you the idea I am not if that's what you are indicating.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> Well just found out that there are some birds that consider bigger the better. And guess they wanted a bigger birdhouse than the two put up in the yard for them.
> 
> Went out in the sunroom to see not just one but two sparrows flying in there. The sunroom needs a new door and there is a chink up top of it where they got in.
> 
> ...


My next-door neighbor had a wild turkey looking for a way inside last week!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have been toughing it out.  I don't know what gave you the idea I am not if that's what you are indicating.


Just concerned that you might be getting depressed - it is a major concern for me.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2020)

Think hubby  said it was in the 50s  this morning.
I am still 'bundling up' to go out  lighter  jacket , but wear my snook to protect  neck/head.

We had  rain & thunder storms  last night,, which knocked over  some of the spring  flowers.
Went out & picked a few  for  kitchen.

We have some asparagus  coming up!  Four short stems in  the  raised  bed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Think hubby said it was in the 50s this morning.


Going to 91 later today!!! Back to 70's tomorrow!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> We have some asparagus coming up! Four short stems in the raised bed.


Lucky for you. I love asparagus, but no garden.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 8, 2020)

Back under the sink again for another hour this morning. That "quick disconnect" coupler that refused to separate yesterday, voluntarily separated all on its own while I was doing the breakfast dishes. I had water everywhere under the sink, and the irritation of knowing that I had failed to put the "safety clip" back in place on that coupler added to my early morning irritation.

My overconfidence that the coupler would not separate was totally misplaced, shame on me.

But after cleaning up the water, I was finally able to tighten that brass nut that was the start of this particular Saga in the first place. Then I was able to reconnect that Quick Disconnect" coupler and fully restore the operation of that faucet. My wife is rather pleased.

My next call to cancel the plumber's visit partially restored my "Home Repairman" credentials.

That faucet was "Just Messing With Me" all along! I suppose that I did save over $100, but the aggravation was way more than that.


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Received my cable bill today. It went up almost $25 from last month. I tried to figure out where the increase was, but it is just a jumble of numbers. They keep moving the charges and fees from one option to another. Where is the increase? Help me!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Back under the sink again for another hour this morning. That "quick disconnect" coupler that refused to separate yesterday, voluntarily separated all on its own while I was doing the breakfast dishes. I had water everywhere under the sink, and the irritation of knowing that I had failed to put the "safety clip" back in place on that coupler added to my early morning irritation.
> 
> My overconfidence that the coupler would not separate was totally misplaced, shame on me.
> 
> ...


I'm proud of you, Pecos!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received my cable bill today. It went up almost $25 from last month. I tried to figure out where the increase was, but it is just a jumble of numbers. They keep moving the charges and fees from one option to another. Where is the increase? Help me!
> 
> View attachment 98517View attachment 98518View attachment 98518


$2,700.12/year! 

I've definitely lost all touch with reality.


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Doesn't do any good to call. I did about 14 months ago when it jumped $30 and asked if there was nay way to get the price down. The agent said "Sure, if you want to give up something." When Road Runner had it, they wee willing to negotiate and service calls were free. Spectrum charges $50 for a service call.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Doesn't do any good to call. I did about 14 months ago when it jumped $30 and asked if there was nay way to get the price down. The agent said "Sure, if you want to give up something." When Road Runner had it, they wee willing to negotiate and service calls were free. Spectrum charges $50 for a service call.


If you enjoy the services and you can afford them I don't see a problem with it YOLO.

It just doesn't add enough *WOW *to my life for me to justify the expense.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lee (Apr 8, 2020)

Deb. just curious as your bill is about the same as mine and somehow I thought USA packages were a lot cheaper here than in Canada.

Do you get a lot of tv stations to make the bill that high. My bill is around $225 for tv, internet and home phone and I do not have a home phone, just a cell but the landline comes with the package. I do not get the highest tv pack, nor the lowest, just middle of the road.


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> Do you get a lot of tv stations to make the bill that high.



I get what they call "standard" combines with "starter" TV service - about 100 channels.


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you enjoy the services and you can afford them I don't see a problem with it.



I can afford it, but even Donald Trump doesn't want to pay exorbitant prices for things.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

I've done nothing all day and plan to do even less this evening.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Doesn't do any good to call. I did about 14 months ago when it jumped $30 and asked if there was nay way to get the price down. The agent said "Sure, if you want to give up something." When Road Runner had it, they wee willing to negotiate and service calls were free. Spectrum charges $50 for a service call.



My wife went down in person and got ours reduced a bit while adding more channels. 

She had a career as a Government Contract Negotiator and is fearsome in situations like this. She once decided to buy a new Honda and that dealer had no idea how tough this lady was going to be. She had a firm idea as to what she was going to pay and the patience to wear them down. When they tried to wear her down by stalling, she ordered a pizza and enjoyed watching TV while she "counselled" a few other patrons. That got their attention in a hurry. She sent me to the movies since this was a long ordeal.

Oh yes, they came around to her way of thinking.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2020)

We've had beautiful weather for the past few days....today we reached the upper 80's.  However, tonight a "polar vortex" is supposed to descend on us, and we may be lucky to see 60 degrees this coming week....frost is even forecasted on Easter morning.  

So, yesterday, I spent the day spreading tons of gravel on our driveway, and today, I spent most of the day mowing the yard, and the big meadow below the house.  Tomorrow, I plan to Relax!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

What started out to be nice April day changed every time you looked out. Sun and nice temp.....cloud and snow.....terrible wind....snow again from a blue sky.....sun again.....and so on the rest of the day.....still snowing, ground is white.....CRAP !!!!!!!!!.....So, who was the wise guy that ticked Mother Nature off........Apologize to her, so we can get back to Spring.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey People...

Just a quick note so ya know I'm ok... But the moral here without going into detail... Do not eat 4 bran muffins in 2 days...

You Ladies here paying high... Need to get a Firestick... Little cost if you want Prime and Or Netflix, the rest can be free...
give it a look...

Don't take the name Personal about Firestick TV...Information about the Firestick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Need to get a Firestick


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> $2,700.12/year!
> 
> I've definitely lost all touch with reality.


 I have to say I'm shocked to the core too... good Lord that's horrendously expensive. we don't pay anything near that here.. I have 999 channels...  ( we do pay £150 tv licence annually tho'.).. but even so..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

We have had an absolutely glorious last fortnight ( 2 weeks)...and it's still not abating.. Today is beautiful again..peoples gardens are looking beautiful.....it was so hot in my room last night I could barely sleep, the fan is going on tonight...

Yesterday I went shopping just wearing a sleeveless top, and crops.. wearing a mask and latex gloves. Kept getting told the shelves are now filled , and hardly any queues etc.. by the media... so I had to go and get refills of certain stuff for hubs... OMG... the media are Liars.,_ liars _I tell you...

.. . The queue was all the way around the car park.. I was lucky, a gentleman let me go in front of him right at the beginning of the queue, so in front essentially of about 100 people... . I waited about 10 minutes to go in, as they were staggering the entries at the door, fair enough... , they wiped the trolley down and in I went. ...thinking.. oh this looks quite empty, although so did the shelves tbh.. however I'd gone for some specific things which are not on the shortages list , so I gathered those up with a few extra things , got around in about 10 minutes or so.. thought I was doing well to get in and out quickly until...... horrors, of horrors, the biggest single queue for the cash tills you've ever seen they weren't permitting any separate queues for tills, everyone had to queue in a single file, and 6 feet apart ..and everything was going just one way..barriers everywhere to stop people going up or down all other  aisles...

I stood in that queue for 40 minutes waiting to put my stuff the
through the self scanners.. which were going faster than the manned tills.

I came back out into the blazing sunshine... felt like I'd just escaped from a dark  prison, swearing to everything holy that I'll never commit another crime like that again to deserve such punishment...  and glanced over and saw that the queue waiting to go in, was probably even double what it had been earlier...I wished there and then I had a loud-hailer  so I can just shout..''Go Home , you have no idea what is awaiting on the other side of that door... no essentials on the shelves.., and a minimum 40 minute queue for the tills ''

If my o/h would have been with me we'd never have gone in, the minute he spotted the queue outside he would have turned the car around...

Anyway... today again..it's gloriously sunny and warm.. all the windows are wide open as is the back door .. the garden looks lovely, it's wonderful and peaceful,  and hubs is up painting the Barn floor... it's like a halcyonic summers  day back in 1940's England.......just don't point me towards another supermarket for a long time


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wonderful Lee...
> 
> we have the goldfinches in our garden too.. in fact we have one feeder where we fill it a third with mealworms, a 1/3 with Niger seeds, and a 1/3 with Millet. The Goldfinches eat the niger seeds , the Sparrows eat the millet, and the Robins eat the mealworms..


The goldfinches hang around in the fall feeding on ripe thistles. Great picture opportunities.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2020)

I made my weekly trek to the local Walmart this morning.

We have two new shopping guidelines in effect this week.  The local stores and the county executive have asked that people using reusable bags leave them at home or be prepared to pack them for the grocery clerk in an effort to avoid spreading germs.  The second request from the county executive is that we shop on alternate days based on the year we were born.  People born in odd years shop M, W, F and people born in even years shop on T, T, S.  I'm not sure what is supposed to happen on Sunday.  We are also being monitored by a group called Unacast that tracks our movements using cellphone data and assigns us a rating of how well we are limiting our travel.  We started at a C- and have been upgraded to a B-.  It's interesting but I don't put much faith in the numbers because we still have many essential workers coming into and out of the county each day.

https://www.unacast.com/covid19/social-distancing-scoreboard


Anyway, I arrived at Walmart just as the doors were opening and made it in the first batch that was allowed into the store.  This was the first week that I wore a mask.  I used the bandana rubber band model similar to the one that Marie modeled in another thread.  It worked very well but it was hot and I was glad to remove it when I got back to the car.

The store was active and about 2/3 of the shoppers had some type of face covering.  The store was well stocked with the exception of paper products and frozen convenience foods.

I'm well-stocked for Easter and the following week.

Have a nice day!

B


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 9, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Back under the sink again for another hour this morning. That "quick disconnect" coupler that refused to separate yesterday, voluntarily separated all on its own while I was doing the breakfast dishes. I had water everywhere under the sink, and the irritation of knowing that I had failed to put the "safety clip" back in place on that coupler added to my early morning irritation.
> 
> My overconfidence that the coupler would not separate was totally misplaced, shame on me.
> 
> ...


Always remember. Give us the tools I'll finish the job. I'm usually successful until I get the dreaded "this part is no longer available".
Usually something electronic like a control panel. In the case of your quick disconnect I'm laughing because you needed water pressure.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 9, 2020)

I woke up this morning at 6:50am which was a nice surprise,wish every day I could do that
On my walk to get the NYT it was cloudy with light rain,cold in the 30's
I'm looking out my window,its SNOWING on the grass,hope it melts soon
Yesterday,I didn't clean wooden blinds by living room window,today is a good day to do so since I'm not going outside


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2020)

Started out to be cold and cloudy, now the sun appeared, light N wind, still only 0. A good part of my morning, was seeing our local greenhouse may open as well, not sure of the limitations, if any, A week and a half ago, there were no signs of life there. Made my day, have never gone a year without flowers.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Chilly and raining all day, quite windy at times. It finally stopped but I was scheduled to pick up on online grocery order between 10:30 and 11:00 am- in a downpour.

Later, it thundered which doggie-delight did not like, but only 2 claps.

They had most of my order except for the Panetonne, which was the one thing I really was looking forward to!

Laundry today.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2020)

77 now....Got some fence lines sprayed with grass/weedkiller..Mowed some more..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 77 now....Got some fence lines sprayed with grass/weedkiller..Mowed some more..


 gonna be 77 here tomorrow.. around 72 today... Mr HD  got the whole of the barn floor painted today 

.. Good Friday tomorrow so it's a  holiday weekend., which would normally mean a long weekend off for most workers or even possibly 14 days off if you're a teacher, and kids off for the same time from school ,  the vast majority of people aren't at work  now tho' except key workers, so everyone will be home on a glorious holiday weekend  which would always wanrrant a trip somewhere , coast or country.. or even a flight overseas... none of which can happen this Easter break.. for the first time ever.. , so it'll be interesting to watch how many rule breakers there will be on what will be the hottest day of the year so far... and who make the escape to the coasts


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2020)

On my early walk this morning around 7,wore my boots because there was snow on the grass.I wasn't sure if some sidewalks would be icy the temp was 32,rather be safe than sorry
A resident/friend and I are going grocery shopping this morning,need couple items
The rest of my day read NYT,start another book


----------



## Lee (Apr 10, 2020)

I baked yesterday, first chance with the new convection oven and it baked beautiful cookies with no dark bottoms.

I can definitely give that oven a thumbs up review as   8 cookies disappeared yesterday and I am working on my 4th this morning.

Into the freezer they go ....but just one more.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

It's another glorious day... warm and sunny..☀☀... been out helping Mr HD with  stuff  the barn.. he's just re-varnished the whole floor yesterday and now he's screwing the whole thing down again...

Just wearing my crop jeans.. and a sleeveless top to sit out in the garden with my feet up now , while drinking a cold  Strawberry, & blackberry smoothie


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 10, 2020)

While Hollydolly is enjoying the sun, it's Arctic conditions here.  Well, not really, but it is a lot cooler.  I spent some time patching up my ancient lawnmower.  The deck had corroded badly but the Briggs & Stratton engine was still OK.  It'll do another season or two.
I've got an old (25+ years) mower that I want to dump, but all the recycling centres are closed.    

Mrs. L has been busy re-making the herb bed.  I like being able to go into the garden and pick fresh herbs for cooking. I love thyme and corriander and they grow well, but I've never managed to successfully grow basil.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> While Hollydolly is enjoying the sun, it's Arctic conditions here.  Well, not really, but it is a lot cooler.  I spent some time patching up my ancient lawnmower.  The deck had corroded badly but the Briggs & Stratton engine was still OK.  It'll do another season or two.
> I've got an old (25+ years) mower that I want to dump, but all the recycling centres are closed.
> 
> Mrs. L has been busy re-making the herb bed.  I like being able to go into the garden and pick fresh herbs for cooking. I love thyme and corriander and they grow well, but I've never managed to successfully grow basil.



I've just come in to cool down, it's really warm out there, and despite my factor 15  I've caught the sun quite a bit 

 Basil, Bay, and rosemary are the herbs I grow succesfully here. In fact the rosemary bush got so huge we just recently dug the whole thing up again. The bay  has been going strong for years in semi shade cheek by jowl with the choisya shrubs  under the holly tree , they seem to enjoy each others' company..and the basil grows like crazy.. we always have wayy too much of that so it's more manageable  to just grow it on the windowsill


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

Been staying inside the past few days--doggy has pee pee pads and uses them very good.  Was very wound up yesterday with everything getting on my nerves.  I cussed to myself and at myself and then went to sleep.  Woke up feeling well rested and in a much better mood.

Been doing cleaning today--the stove sinks, bathroom.  Feels good to get that done and I love the smell of cleanness in my apt.  Right now airing out the kitchen after using a strong cleaner.  The kitchen door is closed to so the fumes don't get to any of my little ones.  

Not sure if I'll go outside today or not.  The only face mask I have is a home-made one.  When I wear it or any scarf over my nose and mouth my glasses fog.  So maybe I'll take my glasses off when I put them on.  Wish I had a face mask that has a respirator in it to breath so my glasses won't fog.  I'm not used to going outside without glasses.  My eyesight is not so good--obviously, but I can see 10 feet in front of me..  

Everyone--a good day to you and weekend


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 10, 2020)

Hollydolly, back in Hampshire, we had two bay trees in our back garden.  Blackbirds used to nest in them.  We grow Bay bushes in tubs here, but we have to over-winter them in the potting shed.  We also grow Rosemary in a tub  and thyme in the rockery.  I'll try Basil again this year - one year I might be successful.

I spent this afternoon re-making a wooden frame for round the herb bed.  I'm using scrap wood salvaged from the 'help yourself' bin at our local builders' merchant.  Mrs. L thinks I'm too fussy because I trim the wood neatly to size on my bench saw, but I like doing a good job if possible.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Been staying inside the past few days--doggy has pee pee pads and uses them very good.  Was very wound up yesterday with everything getting on my nerves.  I cussed to myself and at myself and then went to sleep.  Woke up feeling well rested and in a much better mood.
> 
> Been doing cleaning today--the stove sinks, bathroom.  Feels good to get that done and I love the smell of cleanness in my apt.  Right now airing out the kitchen after using a strong cleaner.  The kitchen door is closed to so the fumes don't get to any of my little ones.
> 
> ...


Thank You For being so safe. . We will get our rewards after this all comes to an end.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2020)

Started being quite gloomy this morning, but since has brightened up, very comfy 10c. So very, very, hush, hush, but the birds are breaking the silence.....awesome music.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 10, 2020)

2 inches of snow here this morning,-2 out on the deck. Just past 2pm 4 above in the sun. Nice cool weather, gathered a pile of white birch bark. Went for a walk enjoying a cool breeze, several cottagers heading out everyone looking very cold. 
  Life is good.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> 2 inches of snow here this morning,-2 out on the deck. Just past 2pm 4 above in the sun. Nice cool weather, gathered a pile of white birch bark. Went for a walk enjoying a cool breeze, several cottagers heading out everyone looking very cold.
> Life is good.


Good old Canadian weather.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 10, 2020)

You got it, MickaC. Fresh air a warming sun and of course the mud created by the melting snow.  lol


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Your comments on how temperatures affect bones and joints.....Truer than True.....Sometimes there isn't much relief. Extreme cold and rain, humidity, plays big numbers as to how your body feels.


i agree MickaC cold dampness certainly affect's joins.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a pretty good day.  Wore my homemade face mask out to walk the dog.  No one else walking out there was wearing them.  I felt odd.  But I still feel a need to wear one and think others ought to consider it.  My dog wanted to mingle with her dog friends but I wouldn't let her, just wanted to get back inside quickly so I told her "no."  I really used to love to see her mingling with her friends.  I wonder what she thinks now. How can a dog understand all this going on.  I wish she could but then wouldn't wish this all on her either.
> 
> My wrist still hurts and I continue to wrap it and ice it.  It's my right one and I'm right handed so it's hard to use it less.  I guess it's going to get better but may take awhile.  If it were different times I would have gone to the ER.  Oh well, it will get better I'm sure.
> 
> Just trying to stay sane.


Ruthanne, can i suggest you go on you-tube and check out EFT... its a self help therapy that you do to yourself, it is very good indeed the more the pain the better it works, it will cost you nothing, so have a look and perhaps try it...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2020)

This morning at the grocery store,I was at the fruit section,looked up at the last second as a woman in a motorized cart came right by me,saying 'You are in my way'she had room to get by.I said to her'Who died and made you Queen" as she continued on,geez
I noticed a few customers were not wearing masks either


----------



## Lee (Apr 11, 2020)

Got a notice yesterday from the summer campground that no one is to enter and will be fined if caught. So can't go in to even clean up the perennials or plant my veggie garden. But yet they expect us to pay our park fee for the year. Say they will refund accordingly whatever that means, probably pro rated refund.

I can just see the high grass and weeds. But still, no sense complaining as there are a lot worse things for a lot more people.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

Well it's another gloriously sunny morning,   ☀  not as hot as it's been but still very pleasantly warm. Hubs and I have been sitting in the garden with our brunch... . It's very warm in the house so I have the oscillating fans on...

According to the forecast we're going to get a bit of a thunderstorm tomorrow, we definitely need the rain now, if only to stop people ignoring the stay at home rules and driving to the coasts and parks in their hundreds during this holiday weekend.. 

We've had back to back  sun for weeks now here in the south and east , and these virus deaths are just going up by the day...if only people would stay home...we might get a chance at getting these numbers lowered.  If I had my way I'd let it rain for a month if it would keep people from going far from home.. 

Well we've got all the garden looking nice, (might trim back a few shrubs a little bit today, but they really don't need much)  and the barn floor is all varnished and painted, and everythings' gone back in... so for now there's not too much needing doing out there.. 

...so if only our recycle centres were open I could do a clear out at home.. but they're not so it'll have to wait...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

We had a thunderstorm last night. I couldn't believe it when I saw the lightening, but the rain was very welcome. It's surprising how quickly everything dries out.
Was very pleased to get an e-mail this morning to say my plant order has been dispatched, and hopefully will arrive very soon.
 I bought my guinea pigs a new cage and plan to use the old one to grow strawberries. I have a problem with cats and pigeons in my garden, so I hope this will stop them digging things up.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

-5 here , beautiful blue sky. Looking out the window more than the computer screen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)

Cold sunny morning!

I've been puttering around doing my side work in preparation for Easter dinner.

I plugged in the steam iron for the first time in over 15 years and ironed three bandanas for face masks.  I added the rubber bands and put them into a plastic bag to be ready for future shopping trips.

Now I'm a little bit bored or maybe just between jobs for the moment.

I still need to mop the kitchen floor and give the bathroom a pre-holiday scrub! 

Have a nice day!

B


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Cold sunny morning!
> 
> I've been puttering around doing my side work in preparation for Easter dinner.
> 
> ...


Are the bandanas made of cotton? I was wondering if natural fibres give better protection. I have silk scarves and was debating whether to use those.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)

I think today, I'm going to make a small batch of eggplant parmigiana. Nothing else to do.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Are the bandanas made of cotton? I was wondering if natural fibres give better protection. I have silk scarves and was debating whether to use those.


Yes.

They are leftovers from a picnic that I attended several years ago.






The only thing that I've heard or seen about the choice of fabric is that it should be tightly woven and if held up to the sun it should block the light.  I thought about cutting up an old piece of clothing or using a tea towel but then I remembered the bandanas.

I also thought about ordering a couple of masks but I hate to spend the money on what I hope is a temporary situation.

I enjoy adapting my needs to the things that I already have on hand.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2020)

While it's supposed to be up to 26 C (78 F) in the south of England, there's a cold wind up here.  Went to the coast this morning to buy some fresh fish.  Sky was very clear and we could see right across the sea to the north of Scotland.  There was some snow on the hills.

Too windy for a walk, but it was refreshing to get a glimpse of the sea.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes it's  hot here...hotter than I thought it was going to be when I posted this morning, actually closer to 80 degrees by   about  mid-day , and our garden is s/w facing so get all the sun. Despite having my factor 15 on I've tanned just from yesterday and today already...  and finally I was able to put a dress on rather than shorts or crops and been out in the garden for the better part of the day with just a few forays back indoors to cool down  .... ☀


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it's  hot here...hotter than I thought it was going to be when I posted this morning, actually closer to 80 degrees by   about  mid-day , and our garden is s/w facing so get all the sun. Despite having my factor 15 on I've tanned just from yesterday and today already...  and finally I was able to put a dress on rather than shorts or crops and been out in the garden for the better part of the day with just a few forays back indoors to cool down  .... ☀


Glad you're enjoying your great temps.......but i am totally envious.......wish i could snap my fingers, and magic, summer heat, the glory of Canadian weather, always waiting on the weather..


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Doesn't do any good to call. I did about 14 months ago when it jumped $30 and asked if there was nay way to get the price down. The agent said "Sure, if you want to give up something." When Road Runner had it, they wee willing to negotiate and service calls were free. Spectrum charges $50 for a service call.


All I have from Spectrum is wifi - HAVE to use them - no TV reception, no other service is in the area.  I screamed when then raised it $4.00 a month - They said it was "across the board."  They are a monopoly here  )-;     Our only option is to quit and wait (without service) until they start begging us to come back at an introductory rate.


----------



## Lee (Apr 11, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I bought my guinea pigs a new cage and plan to use the old one to grow strawberries. I have a problem with cats and pigeons in my garden, so I hope this will stop them digging things up.



Rosemarie, you might try tossing orange peels around the garden area where they dig as cats hate orange smell. If you don't believe me try peeling  an orange and getting a cat to smell your hands, hilarious how quick kitty backs off. Or you can plant rue, another deterrent.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Lee said:


> Rosemarie, you might try tossing orange peels around the garden area where they dig as cats hate orange smell. If you don't believe me try peeling  an orange and getting a cat to smell your hands, hilarious how quick kitty backs off. Or you can plant rue, another deterrent.


Thank you. I was told to plant mint to deter rats, which seemed to work, so I'll try the orange trick.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes.
> 
> They are leftovers from a picnic that I attended several years ago.
> 
> ...


Hub and I have been wearing bandanas...hey, we're in Texas...but with that said, they aren't very "comfortable" so going to take them and make regular masks - its easy, no sewing -just use a couple of big rubber bands...lol.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2020)

Is a mixed bag, here in Manitoba, Canada, woke up to a fairly nice day, sun and cloud, +1, cold north wind, so i'm still wandering around the yard, filling my head as what i want to do this year, usually in my head, the way it works is, if i can't see something to do outside, i will check out my imagination department and create something, when i did that on the farm, usually meant, digging up grass and planting or making something nice, grass has it's place, but not my favorite. Today is pretty fair, left Easter Treats to the last minute, which is not like me, gladly there were some left. Have packaged them up for no contact delivery to my 3 grandkids, always amused by the sugar high, and let Mom and Dad to deal. No big plans for the rest of the day, just exercised by time as a retiree. .


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 11, 2020)

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45,temp was in the 30's,refreshing breathing thru my mask.I heard birdies chirping, saw'thumper&thumperina' aka 2 rabbits  not many cars or people
On my mid morning walk around 10,sun was out,a bit warmer,went to local co-op store which is 3 blocks from my apt.The main reason I went,didn't have any fruit,bought navel oranges on sale,couple  other items.
I was going to walk around our community garden circle after lunch&nap,but the winds had picked up
I called 2 church friends  instead to see how they were doing,wished them a Happy Easter. They appreciated the call


----------



## Liberty (Apr 11, 2020)

Some of you may remember that last winter we brought in a bell pepper plant with a great "gro light".  Promised to give you an update on it
so will tomorrow...just took a couple pics of it as we'd put it out on our back deck.  The pepper plant produced peppers for most all of the winter and now is loaded with small and a couple medium size bell peppers and one or two that need to be harvested.  The interesting thing is when we brought the pepper plant indoors with the gro light last winter and a nice big window providing indirect light, the green peppers went red quite quicky.  

Now that its back outside and producing flowers by the ton, the peppers on it appear to be staying "green".  
Interesting?


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 11, 2020)

Made it to wally world to pick up an online food order. Only 1 or 2 item's weren't in stock. While in the town, I also went to the local Kroger for the wife's medication. Surprisingly well stocked with only a few items missing. Maybe we're finally turning the corner.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 11, 2020)

Kept myself busy this morning.  Did a load of clothes washing and hung that on the line.

Then did a bit of weeding in my garden.  Watered all the plants in pots on my back verandah.

Started off a lamb stew in the slow cooker - that should be ready for this evening's meal.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 11, 2020)

I received the parts that I had ordered for my Weber Gas BBQ and decided to move forward with the overhaul..

Did you ever notice how any task that looks like it will be simple is always full of surprises? 

Figuring out how to get the thing apart and how to reassemble it was the easy part.

What I had not counted on was how badly corroded the hardware would be on a 22 year old Gas BBQ that has been sitting out in the weather for the entire time. I wound up having to go get my 1/2 inch breaker bar from my old auto repair tool box, and I still spent several hours wrestling with stubborn bolts. In one area I had to resort to getting my hack saw and cutting the old part out using a rather crude technique.

My 45 minute task took me 4 1/2 hours, much cursing and two skinned knuckles.

But, I got that devil back together and it works just fine. I probably saved $700 if I had decided to buy a new one.  So with a couple of Band-Aids and some whiskey over ice, I am a happy camper this evening.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

Rain today!!!! Got some tractor time yesterday...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter Everyone...
Well finally seeing the light after a long tunnel... We figure it may have been food poisoning also, but about Thursdays the phone calls started and they said beware it could also be COVID 19 because two of the side effects now are diarrhea and throwing up and fever, but never had the fever... think I may have lost a few pounds also... But think we are finally bouncing up again...

I had lots I wanted to write about, but the old brain is playing Hide and thinks again... Or KRAFT... Kant Remember a FU%&ing Thing...

Well maybe later it will come to me, so I will do an edit, or start over... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day.. and the Best Easter that we all can have under the circumstances... Please Have a GREAT day, Stay Safe... and God Bless All...


----------



## Lee (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like a few of us are busy with garden chores....a great pastime.

All except Pecos who is now enjoying the fruits of his BBQ labour. 

Mike, can't keep a good man or a good woman down, hoping for recovery for you and Lorie.

Have a safe and Happy Easter all.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Some of you may remember that last winter we brought in a bell pepper plant with a great "gro light".  Promised to give you an update on it
> so will tomorrow...just took a couple pics of it as we'd put it out on our back deck.  The pepper plant produced peppers for most all of the winter and now is loaded with small and a couple medium size bell peppers and one or two that need to be harvested.  The interesting thing is when we brought the pepper plant indoors with the gro light last winter and a nice big window providing indirect light, the green peppers went red quite quicky.
> 
> Now that its back outside and producing flowers by the ton, the peppers on it appear to be staying "green".
> Interesting?


Ok, here are the pics of this potted bell pepper that we kept inside over the winter:


----------



## Pecos (Apr 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Ok, here are the pics of this potted bell pepper that we kept inside over the winter:
> View attachment 99011
> View attachment 99012View attachment 99013


I had no idea that this could be done. Thanks, I learn something here every day.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I had no idea that this could be done. Thanks, I learn something here every day.


The interesting thing is, when we brought the plant inside for the winter, the bell peppers started turning red much faster than 
when the plant was outside.  Can't figure out why, but over the winter we mainly had "red" bell peppers. Now that we've put the plant outside for the last month or so, the green is staying green as the pepper grows.  Will be interesting  to see how long it takes them to turn red this spring now.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

@mike4lorie  I had exactly the same symptoms 3 weeks ago _with_ the gastric issues . I had a very high fever for a day and a half and then  I was able to get up and get around slowly albeit exhausted all the time, and it took a week for me to be better.. ..then my  o/h got it 2 days after me but without the gastric issues but with a 3 day fever , , and he was ill for 16 days.., really _very poorly_, and with a horrible cough as was his work colleague who had run a 5 mile race on the Monday, and couldn't even get up the stairs at home by the Wednesday, and has been totally poorly for 2 weeks with no strength whatsoever, and just sheer exhaustion even just to breathe .. .. turns out we all had variants of covid-19..  despite all 3 of us being the only ones we knew at the time who actually used disinfectant and rubbing alcohol on everything we touched ..we still got it

I'm very pleased you're feeling much better.....

Today has been another very warm day..80 degrees here, and we've spent most of it in the garden, sorting through storage boxes and sheds, etc...again I kept coming in for a few minutes to sit by the fans....but 5 minutes ago.. from nowhere and a very blue sky,, we got rain and wind from nowhere at all... , and right now it's battering down on the windows. ⛈ at least it'll cool everything down a bit, and it's only supposed to last for a few hours , and the rest of the week will be dry and cooler


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 12, 2020)

Severe storms last night and now seemingly endless rain.  ☹
 Been working on installing the dishwasher. For such a seemingly simple task, I can't believe the amount of tools I've had to bring in from the work shop.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Is a mixed bag, here in Manitoba, Canada, woke up to a fairly nice day, sun and cloud, +1, cold north wind, so i'm still wandering around the yard, filling my head as what i want to do this year, usually in my head, the way it works is, if i can't see something to do outside, i will check out my imagination department and create something, when i did that on the farm, usually meant, digging up grass and planting or making something nice, grass has it's place, but not my favorite. Today is pretty fair, left Easter Treats to the last minute, which is not like me, gladly there were some left. Have packaged them up for no contact delivery to my 3 grandkids, always amused by the sugar high, and let Mom and Dad to deal. No big plans for the rest of the day, just exercised by time as a retiree. .


Urgent request - Please keep your wind to yourself!  Our weather-folks are warning us about it heading this way and predicting up to 60 mph gusts.... brrrrr....   )-;


----------



## MickaC (Apr 12, 2020)

@Empty  Being a true Canadian that i am, sharing is one of our great traits. Sorry.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Empty  Being a true Canadian that i am, sharing is one of our great traits. Sorry.


Why don't we have a crying face thing ?  Boo Hoo...  Do they still sell 'wind-breakers?'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

Empty said:


> Why don't we have a crying face thing ?


We gots them...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, the weather thing happened again today, everytime you look out the window, it was different, sun, cloud, snow, cold, snow, snow, cold, did i mention snow......Crap !!!!!!.....You know when kids get their sugar high, then it wears off and they turn into grouchy little trolls, same thing happens to adults, got my high from a lot of chocolate today, now, i'm a grouchy adult troll..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

38 degrees this morning!!!!!!!! brrrrrrr


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2020)

Woke up to..........Ground is white, -11, still snowing, where's my chocolate. .


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 13, 2020)

I woke up around 6:30,looked out the window it was raining& a tad breezy so decided not to take my early walk,I'll be inside today.According to the local weather experts,we have a high wind warning today until early Tues morning,gusts maybe up to 65mph lose power,trees uprooted
This morning,I'll be calling 20 Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are,if they need anything


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 13, 2020)

8 Celsius this morning, rain for today, nothing nasty so far but they are calling for a lot more and wind.
Rain woke me  early.   Now in my chair looking at the melting ice on the lake.
Yup, life is good


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Well, the weather thing happened again today, everytime you look out the window, it was different, sun, cloud, snow, cold, snow, snow, cold, did i mention snow......Crap !!!!!!.....You know when kids get their sugar high, then it wears off and they turn into grouchy little trolls, same thing happens to adults, got my high from a lot of chocolate today, now, i'm a grouchy adult troll..


Did you move to Ohio?


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2020)

Empty said:


> Did you move to Ohio?


No, i didn't Empty, sounds like i may not like it there either. .


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 13, 2020)

Super bad storm last night. high wind, mega lightening, rain coming down like a cow pi**ing on a flat rock. But, fortunately the tornado's stayed away. Temp was 38 this morning with clear blue skies.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Apr 13, 2020)

Better to have too much dog food, then not enough!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Morning Everyone...
It's pouring here, and we are supposed to get some heavy winds later on today, but it is kinda warm... Kind of a weird day all around... I went for the walk yesterday with Lorie and Carl... Carl and I came home the most tired...

We had a very nice Ham and scalloped potatoes for dinner last night... It was delicious. 

Today I am going to plant my tomato, cucumber, shallots, and Pepper and Acorn Squash seeds and get them ready for the garden this year...

@hollydolly Thanks for the heads up, will keep my eyes open for it... I hope YOU are feeling better...

Well, Everyone, I hope YOU all have a GEAT day... and Please Keep Safe... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Well, Everyone, I hope YOU all have a GEAT day... and Please Keep Safe... God Bless YOU all...


The same back to you and yours...Stay healthy..


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Morning Everyone...
> It's pouring here, and we are supposed to get some heavy winds later on today, but it is kinda warm... Kind of a weird day all around... I went for the walk yesterday with Lorie and Carl... Carl and I came home the most tired...
> 
> We had a very nice Ham and scalloped potatoes for dinner last night... It was delicious.
> ...


Questions - Are you planting  seeds indoors?  When is the safe planting date in your area?  In my N.E. Ohio locale, it can be as late as the end of May before we are positive we won't get a frost.  I am _trying_ to make stuffed green peppers today and saved the seeds - just wondering if it is too early or late to try and start them indoors...


----------



## Pecos (Apr 13, 2020)

It was windy and it rained hard last night but the sun has come out and it is going to be a nice day.

Easter was quite different this year, and instead of having people right here with us, we had several long "catch-up" conversations on the phone with friends and relatives. It helped make up for being "confined to quarters" as we would say in the Navy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> think I may have lost a few pounds also


Looking at your avatar Mike, I think you better regain those lost pounds!   But seriously, glad you feel better!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> like a cow pi**ing on a flat rock.


First time I've heard this one! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

Raining hard and very windy. 

Couldn't sleep most of the night; ending up sleeping until 11:00 am! Ugh.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello Everyone again...

We drove up to the next town,  ordered some things online like joist hangers, and 2 bags of salt for the softener, took almost 2 and half hours to get the items. Meanwhile, we drove around, Got Carl his McDouble and me a coffee... and then we went to the Dairy Queens Drive-thru, and found my niece working there so I got a small cone, and Lorie got her favourite Peanut Buster Parfait...  Drove around where they are building all the new homes, not going to be a small town much longer... Took Carl for a walk down the trail along the Mississippi River, and it's just about ready to flood... Drove around a little longer, finally just drove up and asked them if it was ready... I think it had been ready for a while... but they forgot to email us... Anyways, Have the order now, and home again...



Ken N Tx said:


> The same back to you and yours...Stay healthy..



You too my Friend, You and the Miss's keep Safe...



Empty said:


> Questions - Are you planting  seeds indoors?  When is the safe planting date in your area?  In my N.E. Ohio locale, it can be as late as the end of May before we are positive we won't get a frost.  I am _trying_ to make stuffed green peppers today and saved the seeds - just wondering if it is too early or late to try and start them indoors...



Yup, going to plant them this afternoon, or tomorrow morning, We get sun all day, so I can put them in a window, and on warm days, I'll put them outside... My hardest thing to do is, is to keep Ginger our cat out of them... They won't be put in the ground till the end of May like you... Good Luck with them...



RadishRose said:


> Looking at your avatar Mike, I think you better regain those lost pounds!   But seriously, glad you feel better!



I wish I could keep the pounds off, but sitting here eating one of my BIGGEST weakness's and that is Jujubes... Hope YOU get some proper sleep tonight @RadishRose


Well I hope YOU all have a great afternoon... and Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2020)

We were on the Northern side of the bad storms that tore through the Southern states yesterday, but the cold front behind the storms has put us into some nasty cold and windy weather.  It was only 27 degrees when I got up this morning, and we have only warmed up to 42.  Temperatures will probably stay below average nearly all week.  Last week, we had afternoons in the 80's....typical Springtime weather in the Midwest.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We were on the Northern side of the bad storms that tore through the Southern states yesterday, but the cold front behind the storms has put us into some nasty cold and windy weather.  It was only 27 degrees when I got up this morning, and we have only warmed up to 42.  Temperatures will probably stay below average nearly all week.  Last week, we had afternoons in the 80's....typical Springtime weather in the Midwest.


Similar to the weather down here...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2020)

Today was just a Canadian disappointment, everytime you looked out the window, was a new surprise, snow from last night blew away, snow flurries on and off all day, snow out of a blue sky....what's with that anyway....cold -5, will get down to -14 tonite. this is April, isn't it, maybe not in Canada yet.. Positive note, got some good stuff done inside.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 14, 2020)

Went shopping this morning.  Roads were nice and quiet, car parks were quiet and the shops were quiet.  In the first store, the customers were greatly outnumbered by the staff.
Still a few shortages but also lots of Easter eggs being sold very cheaply.

Tanked up the car and bought some petrol for the lawn mower.

Making a pork & lentil casserole for dinner.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 14, 2020)

Did the usual morning chores i do everyday, got caught up with the ripe bananas, watching snow flurries every 20 minutes, no exaggeration, really. Been doing some surfing here through the threads, so much to choose from, found a proper thread where i can complain about the weather, happy day, new thing i learned today. Feel like a nap coming on, may have to do that shortly.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I went on my early walk around 6:30 to get NYT,a tad nippy 33 was refreshing with no wind
This morning,my friend,Mary {lives 3 floors above me,}and I are taking a 'road trip' to Target.I need couple items,last time I was there was 8 weeks ago.She told me any time I need to go somewhere,let her know 
No other plans for the day,take a short afternoon walk after lunch.After dinner,tackle NYT crossword puzzle.They get harder as the week rolls along.I'm always surprised if I can get Weds.Mon&Tues I regularly finish


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 15, 2020)

Good Evening all... Been pretty busy, building decks, singling the wishing well... I might have everything done before summer, and then I can concentrate on the truck... Plus walking every morning now with Lorie and Carl... So life is going ok... in this corner of the world... Hope YOU are all well... 

Keep Safe... God Bless YOU all....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2020)

49 degrees now going to 72...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Yesterday,I took only 1 walk because it became windy in the afternoon
When I went on my early walk this morning,there was an inch of snow on the grass,a tad nippy 26 It was refreshing with no wind.
I plan to take a mid morn walk to 7/11,convient store need some orange juice,2 blocks from my apt building  The sun will be out
I hate being inside all day


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2020)

This morning was my big adventure to take out the trash, pick up the mail and visit the local Walmart!

The only issue that I had this morning involved replenishing my supply of beer in 8oz cans.  I forgot that my county does not allow beer sales before 8:00 am.   Walmart was well stocked, busy and the majority of people were wearing masks, observing social distancing, etc...  Still a few couples shopping and a few with tweenagers in tow.

The Walmart parking lot is being consumed by a new COVID 19 drive-thru testing site that is due to open Friday.  Our county executive has been in a minor squabble over the jurisdiction of the site.  He has finally worked out a compromise with Quest labs to start by performing an initial outreach to test all nursing home workers in the county as part of an effort to prevent potential hotspots.  I think that he had that idea tucked in his pocket right from the start, he's a pretty smart young man.

When I got up this morning we had a couple of inches of fresh snow.  

More snow is expected tonight.

That's my entire week in a nutshell.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2020)

Today, like yesterday, is just beautiful weather around here   ... cool and sunny...  Daily walks are so invigorating  
I haven't been to any stores as of late and probably will stay away until May.   I'm well stocked with everything I need.

Things seem to be in order where I live at my senior apartments.   Don't know of anyone sick with the virus.   There are afternoon gab sessions near the clubhouse again,    but keeping their distances in seating. 

Everyone,   have a great day!☀


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 17, 2020)

When I took my early morning walk at 6:40,didn't see too many cars or people.It was 33
This morning,one of my neighbors and I are going to grocery store we both like.I'll be interested to see if other customers will be wearing masks since Gov Cuomo's exec order starts today
The rest of my day,read NYT,my book and go for short afternoon walk before the snow showers start


----------



## toffee (Apr 17, 2020)

well we have had super weather -but today its breezy 'and sunny but with a chill in the air '
usually we sit in the garden on the family swing -but not today Brrrrr ,,,trying not to take notice of the windows with the sun on them and boy do they show up the smears lol ; started a huge puzzle last week just getting the hang of it -when I got up and it tilted in the frame all over the floor GRRRRR so bck in the box it goes -lol 'may do a bit of sketching - or watch a movie ' ..!!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 17, 2020)

Currently 39 here.  I got about an hours worth of yard work done yesterday afternoon when it got up to low 50s.  Hope to do the same today.  Did go to the local grocer yesterday for a couple of necessaries.  I'd guess about 2/3rds of the people were wearing masks.

Got my order for latex gloves yesterday. The masks are supposed to be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 17, 2020)

Woke up to 26*  this morning,, no snow ,, yet.
I think some is in the forecast.

Local weather men are forecasting from their homes,,must open blinds to check   outside conditions.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

It's my birthday..we were going to take a drive and although nothing is open we were gonna take a drive further up county with some food and drink and go into the woods or meadows and  take pictures of  the beautiful spring like conditions we have, it's been really warm and sunny here for the last 4 weeks, 
Unfortunately rain was forecast from lunchtime today for the first time in weeks , so very disappointedly I've put it off, and stayed home... guess what?... i't s now past 2pm and it's sunny and no sign of rain... so I could have gone out after all...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

toffee said:


> well we have had super weather -but today its breezy 'and sunny but with a chill in the air '
> usually we sit in the garden on the family swing -but not today Brrrrr ,,,trying not to take notice of the windows with the sun on them and boy do they show up the smears lol ; started a huge puzzle last week just getting the hang of it -*when I got up and it tilted in the frame all over the floor GRRRRR so bck in the box it goes *-lol 'may do a bit of sketching - or watch a movie ' ..!!



oooh how annoying about the jigsaw... I would have screamed....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)

Been cleaning a lot.  I've gotten so much done despite my injured paw.  Not moving it certain ways helps and I've tried ice and heat and a wrap and none seemed to help much.  The wrap made it hurt more regardless of how I turned it.  It may be a tendon hurting and goes from my outer wrist to my thumb.  Dang thing, maybe it will just take some more healing time.

Did laundry last night and a neighbor came in.  Since it was extremely early in the morning I didn't put my mask on and either had the neighbor.  We talked a little from a good distance.  He said he came to do his laundry at that time since other times others are there.  I said same with me.  He told me he had just finished more chemo.  I had baked him cupcakes a few times to try to put some weight on him.  I hope he can get better as more people now are going through new chemos that extend their life for some time.  The only thing I could tell him is that I hope he gets better and he thanked me.  I sure hope he doesn't come down with the virus as his immune system must be pretty weak by now.  

Put together my new fan and it's a really good oscillating one on a stand.  It has a remote.  Put it in the bedroom for the summer.  Not sure if I'll keep it there, I may put the other one on a stand in there and have the better one in the living room.  

Attempted to clean some stains on the carpeting, shelf lined in the kitchen, washed kitchen floor, dusted and vacuumed.  

Got a food delivery today and it had everything I ordered--first time for that during this pandemic.  I hope my Monday delivery will be as good.

A good day and weekend to all!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

Woke up to a mini snow storm is morning! Didn't last.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Good Morning One and All...
How are we doing Friends, are we all managing through this.  Managing over here on Hwy 15...  Yesterday we got some more work done around the house yesterday, Took the rest of the shutters down to paint, which we started last summer. Lorie painted, and I washed the siding on the house... could not believe in how dirty the house was. 

Didn't sleep at all last night, just could not fall asleep, so Carll and I are going for a nap very shortly. Suppose to rain all day today.

Well, Everyone... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Keep Safe... God Bless Everyone...,


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful day, but my Broadband and landline phone have a problem.  Earliest I could get an engineer is Wednesday and we have to observe a lot of precautions because of the Covid virus.  Meanwhile, it's just about holding together.

Friends dropped by to deliver some excess plants and seeds that they had.  Of course they couldn't stop, but we had a chat on the phone (before it developed the fault).  I got the mower going and cut the grass and Mrs.L got some more plants on the go.

This is the view over the back fence this afternoon.  Suddenly everything's green as the new crops start to grow.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 19, 2020)

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:50,to get local paper,Bflo News,sun was trying to come out,the birds were chirping,saw 3 people out walking
After watching church service online,went for mid morning walk,as soon as I got back around 11:40,the heavens opened ,wind picked up.So much for taking an afternoon walk
The rest of my day finished reading the paper,started watching couple NCIS: New Orleans repeats on POP channel.I'll be watching again as I'm eating dinner tonight


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

Went through some old cards and medical-related papers. Threw out a lot of stuff, after going through it all with black marker. I like to keep files, etc. in order, so that, if anything happens to me, it won't be a pain for others to find what they need. 

Feels kinda good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

Been doing a load of laundry every night and this nite will be my last for awhile.  It will be so good to get that done.  
Getting through this pandemic okay so far as long as I can relax.  Slept real good last night, took a bit extra medicine and slept oh so soundly without a wake up, for a change.  

Been feeling like doing mostly stretching exercises.  Feels so good to stretch these old muscles!  I do them as much as I can tolerate and right now it isn't a lot but by all means better than nothing.

I hope everyone has a good day or night!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...

Well, I got some sleep. going back in a bit, to try and get some more... Well this weekend, I became an uncle again, as in many days... My sister's kids are twins, and they both had a kid within days of each other...So that kewl! 

Well, nothing else really going on, so I hope YOU all have the most wonderful day ever, and God Bless!!


----------



## Carol_1960 (Apr 20, 2020)

So far so good, I've listened to a couple of drama plays on youtube while I did my morning workout and cooked breakfast. Another day staying strong at home.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

Carol_1960 said:


> So far so good, I've listened to a couple of drama plays on youtube while I did my morning workout and cooked breakfast. Another day staying strong at home.


Welcome to our friendly forum, Carol.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 20, 2020)

This morning on my early walk at 6:40,it was 30,refreshing no wind,didn't hear the birds but saw 'thumper'/'thumperina' scooting across a lawn as I walked by
This morning is my weekly chat with 20 Canopy of Neighbors members. I  start calling around 9:30,if I talk to everybody I finish around 11 or longer depending how  long some members want to talk.A couple weeks ago,one member talked to me for 25 min until I nicely told her I had 5 other people to call.They all thanked me for calling
Its a sunny day temps will be in the mid 40's,hope to take my afternoon walk after lunch


----------



## Carol_1960 (Apr 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Welcome to our friendly forum, Carol.
> View attachment 100259


Thank you very much, Pinky, I'm already thrown for a loop with the amount of positive energy in this forum


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 20, 2020)

I have waves (little ones) for the first time in 6 months. The lake ice is melting.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 20, 2020)

100+ Roma & Beefsteak tomato plants,150 white onions, carrots,garlic,taters,radishes.. FINALLY OUTSIDE IN THE GARDEN .(raised). NOT in my kitchen anymore!..LOL


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 20, 2020)

Wandern a little bit this morning...nice bright....very fresh...
Still burning some wood,


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Carol_1960 said:


> So far so good, I've listened to a couple of drama plays on youtube while I did my morning workout and cooked breakfast. Another day staying strong at home.


Hi Carol


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

Carol_1960 said:


> So far so good, I've listened to a couple of drama plays on youtube while I did my morning workout and cooked breakfast. Another day staying strong at home.


Hi Carol!


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 21, 2020)

The wind picked  up,  snow started to fly.
Ground was  snow covered , then it melted.
Dark clouds   moving in,,more snow??

A good  day to hide under the bed.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, looks like the water feature is on hold again for a bit. Went out today to the Lowes to pick up my kitchen flooring. It was a 12' long roll so I had to take my 20' trailer. Got there and picked it up, but while I was there, I also grabbed a new riding mower for the wife.   and a shiny new wood splitter for me. (no sense wasting a big trailer I say).
One of the things I like about being out in the country, is it's 58 miles from my door yard to the Lowes, and on that trip, I have 2 stop signs, and 1 traffic light.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 21, 2020)

Not much going on here, I took my daily walk, did my chores, and paid a couple of bill.

After dinner I took the pup out into the wooded back yard for a potty call.

My neighbors on the other side of the fence do a lot of partying around their pool. Tonight, I realized that their music was unusually good, so the pup and I did a little boogie dancing out among the trees.

Fun is where you find it, but I think that anyone watching this old man out dancing in the late evening light with a little dog would have either been entertained, or thought I was a bit nuts. ….. or both.

Have you found any fun today??


----------



## Lee (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello all, just catching up here as to what you all have been up to. Trying to get the last of the home renovations done before the nice weather hits and it's outdoor times. Living room finished and it was a big job. Now tackling the bedroom, not as big a job but the previous owner had a mirrors thing....not elaborating on that except to say that I broke a lot of mirror.


----------



## Lee (Apr 23, 2020)

Kinda grumpy today as was told that I cannot get into my campground trailer to even pick up some stuff and I need that stuff.

Should not have bothered to call and ask permission....should have snuck in.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 23, 2020)

Had breakfast, brought hubby to the Chiropractor....9 AM....came home...It started raining...Now it's just cloudy....
Now we are waiting for our groceries to come....They bring it to the front door, ring the bell, then they go in there car
and wave....I put on my rubber gloves and take the items out....I put the freezer stuff in fridge then I wipe all the can's down,
and any other item to be wiped down...  Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Hey, I gotta do something to take my mind off everything going on
in the world and my family.....Be Well, Everyone.....♥


----------



## Pecos (Apr 23, 2020)

Lee said:


> Kinda grumpy today as was told that I cannot get into my campground trailer to even pick up some stuff and I need that stuff.
> 
> Should not have bothered to call and ask permission....should have snuck in.


Good thinking, and now (LOL) you need to go over to the "Risk Taker" thread and make sure that you are listed with the right crowd.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

Well, we've had a fairly busy day. It's been another sunny glorious day...so as hubs is working from home he and I had our tea in the garden this morning...then he had to take some conference calls for work ..( 60 people on zoom)...  so I got the hedge trimmer out and cut back  lots of tall shrubs and hedging...  no mowing today tho', had a back back all day..

O/h is decorating one of our rooms too, so as our hardware stores are closed we have to order online for the self same ''closed store'' , which means sitting in a queue to get into the website for about an hour to make an order..(which we did last night to order extra paint and a few other bits )..and the text came this afternoon to go and fetch it..  ..then when he gets to the store they have to just sit in their cars and the staff come out and load the stuff into the car boot.. ..so after his conference meeting he went to the DIY store
I wasn't going to go with him , but I changed my mind at the last minute because he would be driving past the supermarket, and he could drop me off, and I could brave the queues, and he could collect me on the way back...which is basically what he did... and fortunately, although there was a queue for the cash desks... 3 aisles long ( one single queue).. it moved fast because for the first time in weeks,  they had cashier on the tills, and we didn't have to use self service tills.. Only pity was that there's still quite a lot of panic buying so, lots of refrigerators empty etc..  but I got enough to be going on with just to top up the fridge and freezer a bit, but mostly bottles of fruit juices for hubs..  and some steaks for me (hubs is vegan)

My least favourite job when we got home ( very hot ).. is to disinfect all the shopping before putting it away..  but that done, I  set the sprinklers on the lawns while we cooked  and ate dinner.. .

So  its been quite a busy day overall...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2020)

Good Afternoon All...
Been very busy around here, amazed at how much we are getting done... Keep going this speed, we may get to enjoy the summer, and only have to cut grass, and weed the gardens... Haven't been around much because up early, take Carl for a walk, and then start a project on the property. And I apologize for not tuning in to tell you we are ok... But warmer months, I find it hard to get on the computer... I've tried many times to get it on my phone, but it just doesn't work...

I want to say our prayers and thoughts are with all the citizens in Nova Scotia for what they are going through...

I also want to wish YOU all the best, Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...



Carol_1960 said:


> Thank you very much, Pinky, I'm already thrown for a loop with the amount of positive energy in this forum



Carol welcome to one of the very best forums on the internet... It's GREAT to have YOU join us...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2020)

It's been chilly here and cloudy more on than off. On lockdown still until June-something for now. Nothing to relate.   Hope everyone is and stays well.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 23, 2020)

Think it's been a couple of days since i've exercised my right as a complaining Canadian. The week started out dismal again, cloudy, sunny, snow flurries, still flurries out of a blue sky...what is with that...cold. Today and yesterday Mother Nature was happier, beautiful bright sunny sky, temps in the teens...Thank you MN...birds singing their little hearts out, never get enough of their chorus. Fellow Canadians....i don't mean any of you are complainers...just labeling myself.  Spring has arrived, hopefully.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy you found SF, Carol. Enjoy.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Well, looks like the water feature is on hold again for a bit. Went out today to the Lowes to pick up my kitchen flooring. It was a 12' long roll so I had to take my 20' trailer. Got there and picked it up, but while I was there, I also grabbed a new riding mower for the wife.   and a shiny new wood splitter for me. (no sense wasting a big trailer I say).
> One of the things I like about being out in the country, is it's 58 miles from my door yard to the Lowes, and on that trip, I have 2 stop signs, and 1 traffic light.
> 
> View attachment 100418


Man, I thought I had it good with only 2 stop signs in my 16 mile bank run!!!
I moved here 10 years ago from decades near overcrowded DC.  Suddenly I enjoy driving again.

I've looked for a used log splitter to hook up to my tractor.  I really don't want another gas engine to mess with, especially with ethanol.  Good for you for maximizing that trip!!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Think it's been a couple of days since i've exercised my right as a complaining Canadian. The week started out dismal again, cloudy, sunny, snow flurries, still flurries out of a blue sky...what is with that...cold. Today and yesterday Mother Nature was happier, beautiful bright sunny sky, temps in the teens...Thank you MN...birds singing their little hearts out, never get enough of their chorus. Fellow Canadians....i don't mean any of you are complainers...just labeling myself.  Spring has arrived, hopefully.


Micka, it's still quite cool here in Toronto, albeit .. no snow, other than the freaky weather we had one day last week (sun/rain/snow/hail/wind).

Meanwhile, my brother sent me this photo of his street in Vancouver to make me envious:


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

It's raining here in Central Virginia today, and is gonna rain all day tomorrow as well.

Decided to take a trip into the big city to go to Kroger rather than shop at my local Walmart...trying to shake off the cabin fever.

Kroeger purchased a boutique cheese maker out of NYC (Murray's) and I've been expanding my palate.  Really good stuff.  It's sold at a separate kiosk in the stores staffed by Murray's trained cheesemeisters.

Salad, soup and a quality cheese with crackers makes a pretty good dinner.


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My least favourite job when we got home ( very hot ).. is to disinfect all the shopping before putting it away..  but that done, I  set the sprinklers on the lawns while we cooked  and ate dinner.. .



Holly you are weeks ahead of us in the "spring has sprung" department. We had a little, just a little snow yesterday and here you are watering the lawn. Not fair I say, just not fair!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

@Lee  I don't wanna depress ya at all...LOL>>    .....these are a few  photos I took yesterday in my garden...







 The choisya in bloom...in the corner of the garden next to the laurel hedge which is also flowering... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More choysia, further down the garden, which grows alongside the bay tree... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

...and our lilacs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our flowering red robin forsythia... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our yellow potted spring tulips.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I took all these photos just before I put the sprinklers on last night )


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

awwww Holly, nothing like rubbing it in   

I would be super embarrassed to post a pic of some bedraggled looking daffodills that popped up in a hidden corner.....no wonder they are hiding in that corner.

Seriously though, lovely, just lovely pics Holly.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Lee  I don't wanna depress ya at all...LOL>>    .....these are a few  photos I took yesterday in my garden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazingly stunning Holly, i am envious, totaly, to live somewhere a person can enjoy this longer than 4 months of the year. Great green thumb, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Amazingly stunning Holly, i am envious, totaly, to live somewhere a person can enjoy this longer than 4 months of the year. Great green thumb, Holly.


well thank you , kind Micka......and yes all the work is done by me and  the heavier stuff by hubs, no gardeners at this house,  and it's a constant maintenance job all throughout the year , aside from a couple of months break  in winter..  so,   muchas grassy ass... for the compliment...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Holly,thanks so much for sharing the pics of your lovely garden
Its been a partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps a bit warmer near 50
This morning went with friend&resident,Thora{she lives 1 floor above me} to TOPS, local big grocery store .There was a sign on the door,your face must be covered in a mask'.All the grocery&other stores have these signs,since Gov Cuomo signed the exec order last week
I bought 8 items,also bought couple items for another resident,Shirley who lives in the adjoining building.She is one of the Canopy of Neighbor members I call every Mon morning.She thanked&reimbursed me for doing this
After lunch &nap,walked around our community garden complex circle 5 times


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2020)

It's been a real day today is about it.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 24, 2020)

No picture does justice to the magnificence of this Root Beer Jasmine.  My neighbor just stood underneath it and breathed deeply sighing "wonderful".   Its unbelievable and wish y'all could be here to enjoy it in all its majesty!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2020)

Today sucks.  Was coming back from KFC (drive thru) and hit a new, world class, pot hole.  Immediately, a warning light come on and says my right rear tire pressure is low, and showed 8 psi.  By the time I got home (less than 1/2 mile), it showed 4 psi.

Called the local GM dealer, they don't have the correct tire in stock, and it will be Monday afternoon.  Also, the car comes with "run flat" tires, so no spare or jack.  The dealer is 7 miles away, so I'll just drive slowly with the airless tire to the shop.  Bummer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Today sucks.  Was coming back from KFC (drive thru) and hit a new, world class, pot hole.  Immediately, a warning light come on and says my right rear tire pressure is low, and showed 8 psi.  By the time I got home (less than 1/2 mile), it showed 4 psi.
> 
> Called the local GM dealer, they don't have the correct tire in stock, and it will be Monday afternoon.  Also, the car comes with "run flat" tires, so no spare or jack.  The dealer is 7 miles away, so I'll just drive slowly with the airless tire to the shop.  Bummer.



Check your insurance for roadside assistance to see if you can have a rollback truck take it to the dealership for you.

Good luck!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Called the local GM dealer, they don't have the correct tire in stock, and it will be Monday afternoon.  Also, the car comes with "run flat" tires, so no spare or jack.  The dealer is 7 miles away, so I'll just drive slowly with the airless tire to the shop.  Bummer.



Hey Buckeye... Was wondering, a lot of cars now come in the trunk instead of a dummy tire, they come with a spray can, that pumps the tire up, and fills the hole in the tire... But I know a lot of new cars around here some like that, and never knew till my Brother-in-law who owns Chrysler dealerships told me that... and most cars come that way now... Check your manual and your trunk...

Good Evening Everyone...
Well, it's Friday, the busy day had a few of the ol'boys over, we kept our distance... and then we went for a walk around the entire property... Looked at all the cars that have been left on the property over the years. We found several old chevies from 49 to 68... An old Bug, 46 Ford Pickup, a 69 mustang and several others that we couldn't get close enough to! I knew they were all out there, but the boys enjoyed looking, we were like a bunch of 15 years old out exploring... That was the first time I walked that far on the uneven ground since I broke my leg, she's pretty sore and swollen tonight...

Anyways, that was the day, So I hope YOU all have a GREAT evening, keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2020)

Well, the weather guys had been predicting the possibility of "hail" from a thunderstorm a day last week and one earlier this week so we put the Caddy in the garage for a week...just took it out and at 10 pm last night we heard hail bouncing off the back deck.  Hub ran and put the Caddy back in the garage.  Will see this morning what damage was done.  We hadn't had hail damage in all these years until about 4 years ago when the Caddy (when it was less than 6 months old) got hammered to the tune of $3,700 insurance bucks.  

Told hub it must be the Caddy. Isn't that hail!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Just after 1pm here... Been a grey start to the day until about an hour ago when the sun and warmth returned.... really blue skies again. 

Not going anywhere , the frosty atmosphere between him and I has not thawed since yesterday I'm mad as hell at him , so  he can just get on with the decorating, and leave me alone... to do my own thing.. *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Just after 1pm here... Been a grey start to the day until about an hour ago when the sun and warmth returned.... really blue skies again.
> 
> Not going anywhere , the frosty atmosphere between him and I has not thawed since yesterday I'm mad as hell at him , so  he can just get on with the decorating, and leave me alone... to do my own thing.. *


Holly,what did hubby do to make you po'd at him? Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Holly,what did hubby do to make you po'd at him? Sue


 I don't want to put it on the forum MQ... but it was  extremely serious... I could have died due to his stupidity, and I'm not being dramatic..it was as bad as that.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45, was 33 refreshing with no wind.I saw Michael who lives down the street, taking his 2 little dogs for their morning walk.He was the only person I saw
Today will be the best day of the weekend,sunny near 60
When I came back I told my next door neighbor,Pat we were going out this afternoon for a walk around our community garden. We are close friends,she can be stubborn at times, doesn't get outside too often She said'I don't feel up to it'.She just called me 'I've changed my mind,thankyou for thinking of me' This will be the highlight of my day


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 25, 2020)

Holly, Hope you're all OK and things set sorted out quickly.

Up here in the village that time forgot, nothing has happened.  I fitted a new burner unit to the central heating boiler yesterday.  It had become very noisy and it was more economic to replace the whole unit than to buy all the parts.  It was just a 15 min job. Take the old unit out, swap the fuel line and power cable and bolt the new one in.  It runs on kerosene so no gas safety concerns.

After a dull start today,  the sun has come out - clear skies, but a cool breeze. Tidied up the summerhouse and went for a walk.
Everything is very green and the crops are growing well.  Some ewes and their lambs in the field behind us.  Having a lazy(ish) afternoon.


----------



## Lee (Apr 25, 2020)

awww Holly, whatever stupid thing hubby did and they are known for doing stupid things.....try to remember that it was not intentional.

sheesh, now counting up my past stupid husband things moments, on the second hand now.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

Yesterday, Friday, we had a soaking rain for most of the day. Some lightning too. Today, not much going on here at the Pappy household. The little woman is going the wash, and I’ve got to fix a few small things around the house. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Lee said:


> a*www Holly, whatever stupid thing hubby did and they are known for doing stupid things.....try to remember that it was not intentional.*
> 
> sheesh, now counting up my past stupid husband things moments, on the second hand now.


 believe me Lee, this was intentional... but he won't take responsibility for his own actions...


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey Buckeye... Was wondering, a lot of cars now come in the trunk instead of a dummy tire, they come with a spray can, that pumps the tire up, and fills the hole in the tire... But I know a lot of new cars around here some like that, and never knew till my Brother-in-law who owns Chrysler dealerships told me that... and most cars come that way now... Check your manual and your trunk...
> {snip}



No such luck - plus the side wall is busted so "fix-a-flat" wouldn't help.


----------



## Lee (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> believe me Lee, this was intentional... but he won't take responsibility for his own actions...



And that just makes it worse, sorry Holly, I just hope you are OK, no damage.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 25, 2020)

Was one of the few  sunny days we have  had here,today.
Transplanted  violas, from yard to flower bed.
Asked hubby to bring over  some compost while he had the backhoe out.
Bought over 5   buckets full.

Since it was  well rotted  horse poop,, hope  some leaches  dwon to the apple  trees.
Tried to spread  it around,, too lumpy  to spread.

Later  worked in asparagus  patch,, dug out  danelions & other weeds.
Found  some asparagus  to pick,,not  enough  for a meal.

Evening  is  getting cloudy, rain  coming.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Good Morning One and All...
Yesterday was a GREAT day, was surprised at how much I got done, with no sleep the night before... Even got some sun, and some colour to me now...  Lorie and I worked on the lean-shade structure I am making for Carl to get out of the sun, but tall enough for people too.  We were also thinking this has to be the 1st year that the pool is up and running by the end of April. Water is at 36 degrees right now, think cold enough if anyone wants to do a Polar Splash... Also got the fence we put around the pool last year all screwed and secured at the bottom... Not sure what we are doing today, may go for a drive on the country roads today...

Well hope everyone has a GREAT day today, Please keep SAFE... and God Bless YOU all


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

Nothing much happening yet, only 11am... hubs is taking a door off in the room he's decorating , and going to be painting it in the garden .. the sun is out again, another glorious morning with blue skies..  the windows are all thrown wide open as usual , I can hear someone in the distance mowing, and the birds outside my window at the feeders... 






I need some exercise, my lower back is giving me gyp sitting around too much, so I really need to take a long walk .. not sure if I can do that today tho'... ..got a heat pad on it for now.. we'll see what the day brings... 

Have the best day you can folks...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2020)

Starting out chilly 47 going to 82...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2020)

mike4lorie said:  (RE: planting seeds)
"Yup, going to plant them this afternoon, or tomorrow morning, We get sun all day, so I can put them in a window, and on warm days, I'll put them outside... My hardest thing to do is, is to keep Ginger our cat out of them... They won't be put in the ground till the end of May like you... Good Luck with them..."

Thanks - I finally planted the recycled green-pepper seeds indoors yesterday.  Really hope they take!  Also, took advantage of the warmish weather yesterday to pull more weeds.  Wore myself out and the elbow aches like crazy again - I think it is something that I will have to learn to live with for the rest of my days.  For the good news, today is all rainy and cold, which gives me an excuse to stay indoors and let my body recoup!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 26, 2020)

What a difference a day makes
Yesterday was beautiful temps in low 60's.I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside for a walk around our community garden.Another resident,Mary was there as well,we proceeded to join her in the back where some chairs were,not the most comfortable.
We had our masks on did social distancing, 20 min later another resident,Jill joined us. We were out there for 1 hr 1/2.It was wonderful,Pat said to me'thankyou for bringing me out,made my day'
Ho,Hum,its another cloudy/on/off rainy day here in Buffalo.When I went on my early walk around 6:45 to get the local paper,temp was 45.The birds were singing,didn't see anybody
I'll watch online church service,read the paper may go for another walk in afternoon if it isn't raining too hard


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Holly, those bird seed cage covers you show are great. I had some smaller ones but the birds would not go in them, guess it was a feeling of getting trapped. But I do think with the bigger cover it would solve that problem. I grease the pole with vaseline to thwart the squirrels, besides it's fun to watch them start to climb, hit the middle of the pole where the vaseline is and slowly slide to the ground.

I'm making another set of drapes today and that will be it for awhile.....unless it's to a move to a different abode.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2020)

Empty said:


> mike4lorie said:  (RE: planting seeds)
> "Yup, going to plant them this afternoon, or tomorrow morning, We get sun all day, so I can put them in a window, and on warm days, I'll put them outside... My hardest thing to do is, is to keep Ginger our cat out of them... They won't be put in the ground till the end of May like you... Good Luck with them..."
> 
> Thanks - I finally planted the recycled green-pepper seeds indoors yesterday.  Really hope they take!  Also, took advantage of the warmish weather yesterday to pull more weeds.  Wore myself out and the elbow aches like crazy again - I think it is something that I will have to learn to live with for the rest of my days.  For the good news, today is all rainy and cold, which gives me an excuse to stay indoors and let my body recoup!


That green bell pepper pot I kept going all winter has a gazillion peppers on it - have already harvested a couple.   Hope your green peppers grown from seeds come out great...never done that. I'm hesitant to put this pepper potted plant in the ground now!


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 26, 2020)

Woke up to rain, temps in the 40s.

When we've had hard steady rain  the   large drain pipe isn't  carrying away the water quick enough.
Township can't  fix the   roadway drainage till   bids  for the work comes in  .
Spoke  with township sectary ,, told her the whole  road drainage system needs   work.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Holly, those bird seed cage covers you show are great. I had some smaller ones but the birds would not go in them, guess it was a feeling of getting trapped. But I do think with the bigger cover it would solve that problem. I grease the pole with vaseline to thwart the squirrels, besides it's fun to watch them start to climb, hit the middle of the pole where the vaseline is and slowly slide to the ground.
> 
> I'm making another set of drapes today and that will be it for awhile.....unless it's to a move to a different abode.


Here ya are Lee, we get all our stuff from this place, you've probably got an equivalent in Canada.... https://www.arkwildlife.co.uk/category/bird-care/wild-and-garden-bird-feeders/.... we don't have many squirrels come into the garden here oddly, because they're around in the area... but I do think it's funny to watch a squirrel spinning around or sliding down a pole when it's going after the birds feeders..


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks Holly, really like that gazebo feeder they show, going to see what's available here.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2020)

Liberty said:


> That green bell pepper pot I kept going all winter has a gazillion peppers on it - have already harvested a couple.   Hope your green peppers grown from seeds come out great...never done that. I'm hesitant to put this pepper potted plant in the ground now!


I check the seeds several times a day, haha...  Perhaps it is like the saying "a watched pot never boils."  I need to give mother nature a chance, but my eagerness (although irrational, since planted only yesterday) is a bit overwhelming!  As to your plant, I have no idea if it would hurt to put it in the ground since it already has peppers formed.  Let us know how that goes!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2020)

Empty said:


> I check the seeds several times a day, haha...  Perhaps it is like the saying "a watched pot never boils."  I need to give mother nature a chance, but my eagerness (although irrational, since planted only yesterday) is a bit overwhelming!  As to your plant, I have no idea if it would hurt to put it in the ground since it already has peppers formed.  Let us know how that goes!


Yeah, think I'll just leave these two plants together in the one big pot.  It worked all winter and with the pepper population on it, well...if it ain't broke why fix it!  Keep me posted on your seed sprouting!  Thanx


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 27, 2020)

When I went on my early walk around 6:40 to the convient store,it was 42.I didn't see anybody until I got to the store.I saw 10 cars,when the bus went by,2 people were on. The birds were chirping
This morning,its my usual weekly call to Canopy of neighbors members,see how they are doing.As much as I love doing this,I keep praying the office will reopen end of May/1st week in June.I miss being with Sasha{exec. director} Wendy{vol director} on Mon&Tues mornings
The rest of my day,read NYT as I'm eating lunch,after nap take a afternoon walk


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

64 heading for 84...


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 27, 2020)

Presently sunny  42* heading into the 50s today,.
Rain  might arrive this evening & stay around ALL week!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

The sun is bright this morning, which always helps my mood!  Too cold (39F) now, but I will stick my nose outside later today.  I'm still rubbing muscles and my elbow from the yardwork from the day before yesterday.  I hate to admit it, but I'm not as young as I used to be!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, the excitement here is just overwhelming.    I did get a couple items from Amazon yesterday. Kinda like getting a Christmas present. Started my car and drove it around the community for a few minutes. Hadn’t been started in 4 days. Thank a God for FaceTime on our iPads. We get to talk with our kids several times a week.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Thank a God for FaceTime on our iPads. We get to talk with our kids several times a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

Well our weeks of Sun and high temps seem to be coming to an end. Today it's overcast... I fitted a new sprinkler unit to the bird bath. Swept all the leaves off the path ..again... . (they'll all be back again when the predicted heavy rains arrive  tomorrow and for the next week)... . 

Took delivery of a new pattress we needed for the new chrome fan switch hubs has just installed ( oh the excitement ) ... that will be installed tomorrow when we can't get outside to work because hubs is currently filling the cracks in the path with cement... , plenty time for that to go off, before the rains come.., and then he'll continue decorating tomorrow indoors  !!

Took a close up picture of my spring flowers...







and took an unintended  comic shadow  picture of  mr HD ..working ....






... cooked some black pudding for lunch for me... and , thus far we're up to just after 2.30pm... ...can't wait for the rains to come...


----------



## Liberty (Apr 27, 2020)

Dug like a grave digger this morning to get a big old fern out of the ground to move it...we had to have a big tree taken down that got struck by lightening last year and now the sun would scorch the poor old fern so had to move it. Thank God for coffee, sweet nectar of the gods...lol.  Found a turtle (anyone know what kind?).  Feed him some mulberries and he ate heartily.  Lilies blooming and look at the Gardenia blossom...wish you guys could take a whiff of it, talk about heavenly frangrances:


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...
Monday eh... Well, to be honest, lately, every day is a Monday...

Today I have to clean the trailer out, it's full of insulation (styrofoam 2" thick) It's been in the trailer all weekend, covered up out in the yonder... and then have to go to my nieces, she has a snowblower to scrap, but first going to try and fix it.

Well, that's about all that is going on today... So I hope YOU all have a fantastic day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2020)

Didn't get to sleep last night but got a 2 and a half hour nap this afternoon--better than nothing and it did help. The plumber was here around 10 am and did what he does to unclog the drains in the bathroom sink and tub.  So far it seems okay but time will tell when the neighbors take their baths and showers--all 3 floors tub drainage are connected on the same line.  Last night black gravel and water came into my tub from one of the other floors and that's why the plumber was here today.  

My paw is still hurting, now over 3 weeks.  I put a brace on it one night and woke up in worse pain.  Talked to the doctor on the phone and he allowed me to take up to 2000 mg. of tylenol a day for it.  He is my new gastro. dr. and I asked him what I could take.  The tylenol helps some but when it wears off...yow!  I'm thinking the time something like this takes to heal is around 6 weeks and so I hope it does heal.  

Have to make an appointment for an ultrasound and get lots of lab work done, too.  I also should get a mammogram--been avoiding it.  Who likes those anyhow?  

Going to take doggie out soon.  I wait a few hours after people have been in the hallway--actually should wait 3 like I did last time.  You never know anymore what can be in the air.  I would have sprayed the hallway but ran out of Lysol and you can't find it anywhere anymore.  

Just watching The Voice.  I really enjoy that show!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 28, 2020)

Shopping day today.  We usually shop every fortnight but with the recent shortages, we've had to look around more often.  Anyway, things are getting back to a sort of normality.

It's almost 9:30 am but no sense in rushing.  Scottish trading hours are a bit different to the rest of the UK and we can't buy alcohol before 10:00 am.  On the other hand, Scotland never had Sunday trading laws as such and it was mainly the influence of the (Presbyterian) church that stopped shops opening.  That's all changed now and shops can open all day on Sunday - unlike the rest of the UK which has limited hours.

We've had rain showers for the last two days and the garden is looking better for it.  Still have to water the plants in the polytunnel and the small greenhouse.  We'll do that when we get back from the shops.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

I've just seen the news and they say our recycle centres will open this weekend.... I'm delighted.  

Everyone whose been home this last 6 weeks has taken the opportunity, or_ would_ have done to clear out their homes of unwanted stuff, and  or decorate, and  we've certainly wanted to do it while hubs has been working from home and while  he's  been decorating here... but  we've been hampered by not being able to take anything to the recycle centre... so although,  as soon as they open I'm aware  there will be _very_ long queues initially , we'll definitely  have a clear out here as soon as possible once the queues calm down a little...

Going to have to buy a new freezer, last night I noticed ours had died, and I had to transfer all the meats to our smaller fridge freezer.. but left all the veggies in the chest one for now..., Hubs has got it working again for now, but we have to have it on fast freeze power to keep it working, so I have to look for another one.. PITA at this time, because I'll have to buy online due to all the big appliance stores being closed

Raining here today , and I'm delighted. first rain for many weeks..garden needs it, and I want the huge numbers of  people who have started flouting all the lockdown rules in the last few days , to get back indoors  for a while...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Good Morning All...
Not a lot to report, we got the snowblower, it's still on the trailer, but going to try, and get it off today, Need to pump up the tires... Supposedly, you plug it in, hit the switch, and away she goes... The problem with it is the thrower is full of rust, so the snow gets bonded up, and then plugs up. So going to take that apart, sand it, make it smooth, prime it, paint it, and then this winter I will spray some PAM or WD-40 down it, and the snow should just throw... if it doesn't work, then I will scrap it...

Nothing else to really report... I didn't do a lot yesterday... Well Ladies, and Gents, Hope YOU all have a very good day... Keep safe.. and God BLESS YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

Wind and rain went through about 3AM..Passed quickly!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Wind and rain went through about 3AM..Passed quickly!!! View attachment 101592


we've got ours on for the whole week supposedly...yeaaah!!!


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 28, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Holly, Hope you're all OK and things set sorted out quickly.
> 
> Up here in the village that time forgot, nothing has happened.  I fitted a new burner unit to the central heating boiler yesterday.  It had become very noisy and it was more economic to replace the whole unit than to buy all the parts.  It was just a 15 min job. Take the old unit out, swap the fuel line and power cable and bolt the new one in.  It runs on kerosene so no gas safety concerns.
> 
> ...


i remember as a schoolboy spending ten days up there on a school thing, we were in Whitehill, which amused me because i lived in Whitehill, Hamilton.... we went fishing off the small harbour wall, this was just after the herring shoals vanished, or were fished out, and it truly was the land that time forgot, they took us into Banff to shop for pressies...lol.. i remember i bought my grannie a wee brass bell... happy days


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon I limped my car to the dealer to have the new tire installed.  Even with zero air pressure, I was able to go the 7 miles without a hitch.  Of course I only got up to about 25mph.  But now I once again have 4 round tires on my car.    

Mowed most of yard yesterday.  Will finish up today, weather permitting.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 28, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Dug like a grave digger this morning to get a big old fern out of the ground to move it...we had to have a big tree taken down that got struck by lightening last year and now the sun would scorch the poor old fern so had to move it. Thank God for coffee, sweet nectar of the gods...lol.  Found a turtle (anyone know what kind?).  Feed him some mulberries and he ate heartily.  Lilies blooming and look at the Gardenia blossom...wish you guys could take a whiff of it, talk about heavenly frangrances:
> View attachment 101451
> View attachment 101452
> 
> View attachment 101453


looks like a tortoise, has it got feet or fins?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> i remember as a schoolboy spending ten days up there on a school thing, we were in Whitehill, which amused me because i lived in Whitehill, Hamilton.... we went fishing off the small harbour wall, this was just after the herring shoals vanished, or were fished out, and it truly was the land that time forgot, they took us into Banff to shop for pressies...lol.. i remember i bought my grannie a wee brass bell... happy days


*My auntie Helen, was born and raised in Hamilton , then married my uncle and moved to Toronto *


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *My auntie Helen, was born and raised in Hamilton , then married my uncle and moved to Toronto *


funnily enough, my aunt Helen was born in Chicago and moved to Hamilton...lol


----------



## Liberty (Apr 28, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> looks like a tortoise, has it got feet or fins?


Its a "box" turtle...must be hundreds of kinds of them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 28, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> i remember as a schoolboy spending ten days up there on a school thing, we were in Whitehill, which amused me because i lived in Whitehill, Hamilton.... we went fishing off the small harbour wall, this was just after the herring shoals vanished, or were fished out, and it truly was the land that time forgot, they took us into Banff to shop for pressies...lol.. i remember i bought my grannie a wee brass bell... happy days


It's a small world.  In some ways Whitehills must have changed quite a bit, but in other ways, it probably hasn't changed at all.  Fishing boats have largely been replaced by leisure craft and the fish market has closed.  There is a degree of modern housing - mainly retirement homes.  It's a nice place to walk and if you're lucky you will see dolphins, seals and the occasional whale.

You may have been told something of the local history.  During WW2, Whitehills was the site of RAF Banff (locally called Boyndie Drome) and this was the HQ of the RAF Strike wing which attacked  German shipping in Norwegian waters.  Banff was the home town of the first president of the Canadian Pacific Railroad.  Banff in Canada was named in honour of this.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting...in Banff, the animals rule over the humans...lol.  Great place, loved visiting there "in the early fall" not winter!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Good Morning Friends...
Well, we did lots on the property again yesterday, worked at it most of the day. The pool is up and running, and ready to go, just the water is a little chilly right now, sitting at 40... Suppose to rain tomorrow and Friday, so like to get some more stuff done around here... Have to clean up the shed, and the workshop again... Other than that everything is tiggy boo...

Well, Ladies and Gents, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Been busy moving flagstone, heavy work and I hope the heck it pays off in losing a few pounds. Neighbors walking by give me a shout and a thumbs up that my front yard is starting to look good so I am happy. Want to get my little statues out to set between if it does not rain today. If it does then I have an appointment with a paint brush.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

Kind of a dirty type of day here, we had heavy rain all day yesterday first in about 6 weeks, and much needed. They forecast rain for all of this week, but when I got up this morning it was wall to wall sunshine.. ..now at mid-day..it's kinda cold.. and grey skies, and looking like we might get rain sometime today.
Fortunately we got all the garden beautifully done while we had all the sun..wishing you luck with your @Lee, because we just laid new concrete slabs too last week..... 

Hubs is still decorating, which keep him happy while he's home .. because although he's technically working from home, there's only so much he can do here, and most of that is spent in conference meetings several days a week...

Hope you all have a decent day...and get well wishes to everyone who is feeling poorly...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2020)

Started my clean up in the backyard on Monday, was a beautiful day, made a lot of progress, i'm in my 4th year here, and every spring and fall i'm kind of in a annoyance, for the bags and bags of leaves in my yard. I don't have any trees or shrubs in my backyard, leaves are from the neighbours, would be nice if they would come over and take back their leaves.....Pipe Dream . Had Rain on and off yesterday, the rain wasn't needed, but if helped settle freshened everything up. The saying goes.....April showers bring May flowers. So been it rained yesterday, was a good thinking and planning projects day. Back out in the yard today, continuing the process, love my time outside.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Started my clean up in the backyard on Monday, was a beautiful day, made a lot of progress, i'm in my 4th year here, and every spring and fall i'm kind of in a annoyance, for the bags and bags of leaves in my yard. I don't have any trees or shrubs in my backyard, leaves are from the neighbours, would be nice if they would come over and take back their leaves.....Pipe Dream . Had Rain on and off yesterday, the rain wasn't needed, but if helped settle freshened everything up. The saying goes.....April showers bring May flowers. So been it rained yesterday, was a good thinking and planning projects day. Back out in the yard today, continuing the process, love my time outside.


Why don't you make mulch out of them?  They make great compost and fertilizer too - just get a shredder and you'll be good to go:

https://www.thespruce.com/using-autumn-leaves-in-the-garden-2539787


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

It rained here...storm about 4 am so I hear, we slept through it...lol.

We need the rain, looks like we got almost an inch!

All you "hunker downers" have a great day, now!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2020)

Huge storm and heavy rain passed through this morning, 3-4 am. Now, clear and the air is fresh. Went out and hooked up the pool filter and lines. Tomorrow I'll work on pulling the slimy pool cover off and then, hook up the solar heaters.   Got smart last year and put a large plastic tarp over the pool before the vinyl cover. The extra layer has kept the water much cleaner underneath.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2020)

@Liberty   Great idea, Liberty, have done that all the years on the farm, there i had endless things in need of fertilizer, grass from the lawn mower bags were dumped and spread around shrubs, perennials, etc., to help retain moisture. Here in town i don't need mulch or natural fertilizer.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Huge storm and heavy rain passed through this morning, 3-4 am. Now, clear and the air is fresh. Went out and hooked up the pool filter and lines. Tomorrow I'll work on pulling the slimy pool cover off and then, hook up the solar heaters.   Got smart last year and put a large plastic tarp over the pool before the vinyl cover. The extra layer has kept the water much cleaner underneath.
> 
> View attachment 101784View attachment 101785


Hub uses a "non rip cover" and he gets two years out of it...no leakage problem or ucky spring water.  He says to tell you he drains the water off the cover several times over the winter (doesn't let it stand on the cover for very long).  When we take the cover off in the spring, the water is usually crystal clear and we're good to go.  Put a solar cover over it and between that and the solar mats the temps come up fast.  We're ready to dip right now!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Hub uses a "non rip cover" and he gets two years out of it...no leakage problem or ucky spring water.  He says to tell you he drains the water off the cover several times over the winter (doesn't let it stand on the cover for very long).  When we take the cover off in the spring, the water is usually crystal clear and we're good to go.  Put a solar cover over it and between that and the solar mats the temps come up fast.  We're ready to dip right now!



Thank you Liberty. Our top cover is the no rip kind also, but, no matter how much they told me it would fit tight, it didn't. when the wind is blowing real hard. (frequently )   Thus the extra ropes we had to string across to help hold it down. This being pollen time to boot, doesn't help any.   We have had to siphon off the top water all winter yet, the water in my picture is just from the last 3 days of storms and rain.
We have a solar cover, and 2 long black solar heater pads, that we plumbed into the system and they work too well sometimes. Feels like I climbing into a bath tub.  Are your's similar?


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Thank you Liberty. Our top cover is the no rip kind also, but, no matter how much they told me it would fit tight, it didn't. when the wind is blowing real hard. (frequently )   Thus the extra ropes we had to string across to help hold it down. This being pollen time to boot, doesn't help any.   We have had to siphon off the top water all winter yet, the water in my picture is just from the last 3 days of storms and rain.
> We have a solar cover, and 2 long black solar heater pads, that we plumbed into the system and they work too well sometimes. Feels like I climbing into a bath tub.  Are your's similar?
> 
> View attachment 101843


Hub says " the no rip cover has eyelets and comes with  a cable that you can thread through and crank tight below the top rail and I add some "floaters" in the pool to keep the cover from going too deep because of the rain.  I put 3  inter tubes and a big plastic ball in the center to keep the cover up better.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 29, 2020)

*I had a wonderful time today. It was my granddaughters 10th Birthday. She doesn't live far from us but because of the Querantine we haven't gotten together. Today though we went to my daughters house and my Hubby and I stayed in our car in their driveway. We threw kisses to her and I made my daughter buy her birthday presents. Then a dozen or more cars drove past with Happy Birthday signs on them,playing songs and giving her presents. A local group in her area does this for children who are having their birthdays during this time.She was totally surprised and thrilled. It was a wonderful day.*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2020)

Was another productive day in the yard, sunny, light breeze, +13. Some of my thought process from yesterday's rainy day got done today. Funny or odd, i don't know which, but in the house, when i have placed furniture, filled cupboards, etc, never ever change or move things around. Outside, if something is movable, i'll often move things for a changed look, so that's one thing off my bucket list for outside. Tomorrow supposed to be as nice as well, so hopefully a good day again.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 30, 2020)

We went to the garden center...can't resist getting some blooming things to stick in the garden here and there.  It was a gorgeous day yesterday and ditto for today.   Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Got here just before lunch, or I wouldn't be able to say Good Morning, Was up earlier but went back to bed... Just raining here, very damp, and experiencing pain which I haven't felt for a while...Like I said the pool is up and running, But I got some black piping from my late FIL.. about 400 feet in a coil, 2 inches diameter, wanna figure a way to hook it up to the pool to heat the water some... It's raining today and tomorrow, so I will look at it Saturday... Probably have to cut the grass come Saturday too...Today I am going to clean the pellet stove downstairs, I have a buyer for it, so I want to get it cleaned up!



Liberty said:


> Why don't you make mulch out of them?  They make great compost and fertilizer too - just get a shredder and you'll be good to go:
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/using-autumn-leaves-in-the-garden-2539787



Cedar mulch is one of the easiest ways to keep the Tick population down, they do not like Mulch... Pulled a tick off Carls's ear yesterday...

Well I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all.. and keep Safe


----------



## MickaC (Apr 30, 2020)

I tried cedar mulch at the farm, mainly to keep moisture in under, shrubs, plants etc., what i got out of that, a huge ant population.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Hub says " the no rip cover has eyelets and comes with  a cable that you can thread through and crank tight below the top rail and I add some "floaters" in the pool to keep the cover from going too deep because of the rain.  I put 3  inter tubes and a big plastic ball in the center to keep the cover up better.



 I've got 2 huge backhoe tire tubes that will be next years floaters.  Pulled the 2 covers off and was pleasantly surprised to find no real debris in the pool. Already got the filter going, water is clear, ph is spot on, and the solar cover back on. Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll hook up the solar water panels.


----------



## Wren (Apr 30, 2020)

I decided to make Lemon cupcakes today, I’ve not baked any cake in years and was pleased with the result, as were  my neighbours, I had to give most of them away or I would’ve eaten far too many


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 30, 2020)

This morning my friend,Mary took me to Big Lots and $ store
I didn't have a lawn chair, would need it to sit outside when the weather gets nice. In the past,the tables&chairs were put out in our community garden for the residents to use by mid May I don't think they will be out this summer because of the virus. I don't know who would be responsible to wipe the tables/chairs every day since they stay out until mid Sept .I bought a sturdy chair which is comfortable,price was decent
At the $ store I bought writing tablets,get well cards,sunglasses
I was hoping to take my afternoon walk,but it was pouring outside,sun made an appearance about 1/2 hr ago


----------



## Pecos (Apr 30, 2020)

Pretty routine around here. I did my regular chores, some yardwork, sat with my 19 year old cat in the sunroom while she dictated which ear I should scratch, washed the sheets, made the bed, and paid a couple of bills. The dinner bell is about to ring, but I already knew that from the aroma coming up the stairs.

After dinner, I have a 24 minute walk coming which includes a couple of small hills.

Oh, and I did work in a long afternoon nap per Doctor's orders. If I don't, my evening is trashed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

Got a pretty good night sleep although I went to sleep early in the morning.  I keep checking my bank account for the stimulus deposit--not there yet.  Oh well, should be soon.  

Did some cleaning as usual.  I got these cordless blinds to put up but am not sure if they will fit.  Thinking of asking the property manager's husband to try and put them up as the old ones (and I mean very old) are in really bad shape.  I got black ones to block the sunlight out in the kitchen.  The sun makes it so very hot in there in the summer.  It would help to cool off the room plus the AC helps, too.  Not sure what I will do.

Had a big avocado sandwich this morning that was very good.  I've gotten my taste back for avocados.  I got a bag of small ones and they are really very good.  Also had a salad a while ago.  Trying to decide what I want for dinner.

It's a lot cooler today than yesterday but at least it's not freezing.  Hopefully doggie and I will have a nice walk today.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

Finally finished the inside home reno yesterday. New floors, new walls, Everything old is now new again and my purse has been considerably lightened.

Time for a rest .....nope, the outside beckons.


----------



## Liberty (May 2, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I've got 2 huge backhoe tire tubes that will be next years floaters.  Pulled the 2 covers off and was pleasantly surprised to find no real debris in the pool. Already got the filter going, water is clear, ph is spot on, and the solar cover back on. Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll hook up the solar water panels.


We "dipped" in 84° water temps in the pool today.  Hub is a  fussy guy when it comes to pool maintenance.  Crystal clear blue water and perfect like everything.  LOL.  Never checks ph, just goes by the appearance and that vitamin c tablet if he has any questions - that answers it right away.

Glad you are doing great this year.  It seems to take a while to learn, but like my Jewish friend used to say "we get too soon old and too late "smart". 

LOL.


----------



## squatting dog (May 2, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We "dipped" in 84° water temps in the pool today.  Hub is a  fussy guy when it comes to pool maintenance.  Crystal clear blue water and perfect like everything.  LOL.  Never checks ph, just goes by the appearance and that vitamin c tablet if he has any questions - that answers it right away.
> 
> Glad you are doing great this year.  It seems to take a while to learn, but like my Jewish friend used to say "we get too soon old and too late "smart".
> 
> LOL.



That's a wise old Jewish friend you've got there.     Looks like we're running about 2 days behind you up here. Got the solar tubes connected and bringing the temp slowly up. At least the water is clear. Should be able to jump in soon and hook up the railing to the wedding cakes steps we have in the pool.


----------

